# J&K: Infiltrators occupy Indian village along the LoC, say sources



## golmaal

Army foils infiltration bid along LoC, 30 ultras trapped


Army has foiled a major infiltration bid along the Line of Control (LoC) in Keran sector of Kashmir and a group of 30 ultras is believed to be trapped in the security forces cordon in the area.

Troops engaged in the operation, which began on September 24, have reported sighting of 10 to 12 bodies of militants but confirmation about the deaths can be made only after the operation ends, an army official said on Thursday.

"The anti-insurgency operation was started on September 24 and contacts were established with the infiltrating militants at multiple points," the official said.

He said based on the pattern of gunfire exchanged with the militants, their number is believed to be more than 30.

"The mopping up operation is in progress and we expect to clear up the area in next two to three hours," he said.

The official dismissed reports that helicopters were used to target the militants during the operation.

"Choppers were only used to airlift the troops from various locations for the operation and not used in the firefight," he added.


Army foils infiltration bid along LoC, 30 ultras trapped : North, News - India Today



 Good Job..

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## ranjeet

Saala ek bhi zinda nahi bachna chahiye ... Good luck guys !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chhota bheem

Good luck and get one two alive and baki ko chunchun kay marna.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jai_Hind

good job.... carry on


----------



## anilindia

According to other border side, they are innocent civilians comming for hunting with AK47..

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/india/JK-Army-foils-infiltration-bid-30-ultras-trapped/articleshow/23095281.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Are bahot bada chakka hath laga hai. Make sure that no bastard go back alive. Kill them all. Aise moke bar bar nahi ate.


----------



## JAT BALWAN

wrong news... how can hindu army take the wrath of 30 mard e momins... 

@zarwan some theory about this bro...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GURU DUTT

golmaal said:


> Army foils infiltration bid along LoC, 30 ultras trapped
> 
> 
> Army has foiled a major infiltration bid along the Line of Control (LoC) in Keran sector of Kashmir and a group of 30 ultras is believed to be trapped in the security forces cordon in the area.
> 
> Troops engaged in the operation, which began on September 24, have reported sighting of 10 to 12 bodies of militants but confirmation about the deaths can be made only after the operation ends, an army official said on Thursday.
> 
> "The anti-insurgency operation was started on September 24 and contacts were established with the infiltrating militants at multiple points," the official said.
> 
> He said based on the pattern of gunfire exchanged with the militants, their number is believed to be more than 30.
> 
> "The mopping up operation is in progress and we expect to clear up the area in next two to three hours," he said.
> 
> The official dismissed reports that helicopters were used to target the militants during the operation.
> 
> "Choppers were only used to airlift the troops from various locations for the operation and not used in the firefight," he added.
> 
> 
> Army foils infiltration bid along LoC, 30 ultras trapped : North, News - India Today
> 
> 
> 
> Good Job..



salon ki mundi kaat ke unko banboo pe laga ke jahan hkahan guspaith hoti hain laga do 


fir dekhna kitno ki me kharish hoti hain hindustan me ghusbaith kerne ki


----------



## SarthakGanguly

JAT BALWAN said:


> wrong news... how can hindu army take the wrath of 30 mard e momins...
> 
> @zarwan some theory about this bro...



I know it - the truth is this - 30 brave Mard-e-Momeens tie down 3 divisions of the Indian Army. (!)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alphacharlie

golmaal said:


> Army foils infiltration bid along LoC, 30 ultras trapped
> 
> 
> Army has foiled a major infiltration bid along the Line of Control (LoC) in Keran sector of Kashmir and a group of 30 ultras is believed to be trapped in the security forces cordon in the area.
> 
> Troops engaged in the operation, which began on September 24, have reported sighting of 10 to 12 bodies of militants but confirmation about the deaths can be made only after the operation ends, an army official said on Thursday.
> 
> "The anti-insurgency operation was started on September 24 and contacts were established with the infiltrating militants at multiple points," the official said.
> 
> He said based on the pattern of gunfire exchanged with the militants, their number is believed to be more than 30.
> 
> "The mopping up operation is in progress and we expect to clear up the area in next two to three hours," he said.
> 
> The official dismissed reports that helicopters were used to target the militants during the operation.
> 
> "Choppers were only used to airlift the troops from various locations for the operation and not used in the firefight," he added.
> 
> 
> Army foils infiltration bid along LoC, 30 ultras trapped : North, News - India Today
> 
> 
> 
> Good Job..



*I AM MESSENGER OF GOD...

MY JOB IS TO DISPATCH YOU TO GOD..

JAI HIND*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JAT BALWAN

catch them fast ...kill them slow...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GR!FF!N

do the carpet shelling of the entire area..thats the way how a man flush out Rats(by smoke)..thats the way we should flush out these "So Called Rats"...


----------



## GURU DUTT

bi god ki kassam mera bas chale to mai un sabhi sainiko ko jinhe apni biwio se mille hue kafee waqt ho gaya hai unhe in 30 me tabiyat se maal bharne ki ijazat de doonga aur agle din jitne bhi sainiko ko apne bare afasaro se khunaas hai in 30 ko bori me band ker ke unke hawale ker doonga


----------



## thesolar65

*Take No prisoners!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

Kill all of them. Cut their heads off and hang their bodies on fences.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OrionHunter

JAT BALWAN said:


> catch them fast ...*kill them slow*...


Yeah, Halal style! Start with cutting off the bastards' balls slowly!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jzaib

RIP to freedom fighters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JAT BALWAN

Jzaib said:


> RIP to freedom fighters




yeah some freedom fighters are firing rockets on your army helis in baluchistan also... go give them condolance also...

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Jason bourne

JAT BALWAN said:


> yeah some freedom fighters are firing rockets on your army helis in baluchistan also... go give them condolance also...



http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakistans-war/279884-militants-fire-chopper-pakistan-quake-area.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

JAT BALWAN said:


> yeah some freedom fighters are firing rockets on your army helis in baluchistan also... go give them condolance also...



comparing 500 - 1000 rebels with 60 years of freedom fighters struggle for massive land in which UN involve. Where Leaders of Kashmiri Struggle sitting in Kashmir not like BLA leaders sitting in UK lol. Even US and UN not interested to compare Kashmir issue and balochistan in same category .... lol teri 1,774 hain aur agar ye sare ise kisam ke hain tu kasoor tera nahe soochna ye parayga jinhonay tujhe 3000 kay kareeb Thanks (click) de hain lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Good news. 12 Liquidated. Allh ko pyare ho gaye.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jzaib

OrionHunter said:


> Yeah, Halal style! Start with cutting off the bastards' balls slowly!



gud idea do that but dnt cry like babies when they behead them and play football with it ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

Jzaib said:


> RIP to freedom fighters



are nahi bhai jaan we send thjem to have date with 72 virgin hoors

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SarthakGanguly

HariPrasad said:


> Good news. 12 Liquidated. Sent to 12X72 Virgis. Allh ko pyare ho gaye.



Is Heaven a whorehouse?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## GURU DUTT

SarthakGanguly said:


> Is Heaven a whorehouse?



chinta mat ker too nark me hi jayega

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JAT BALWAN

Stealth said:


> comparing 500 - 1000 rebels with 60 years of freedom fighters struggle for massive land in which UN involve. Where Leaders of Kashmiri Struggle sitting in Kashmir not like BLA leaders sitting in UK lol. Even US and UN not interested to compare Kashmir issue and balochistan in same category .... lol teri 1,774 hain aur agar ye sare ise kisam ke hain tu kasoor tera nahe soochna ye parayga jinhonay tujhe 3000 kay kareeb Thanks (click) de hain lol




rahne de bhai sabko pata hai yahan ki kashmir ke freedom fighters ke aaka kahan baithe hain... Lahore waise kharab jagah nahi hai even it's paradise for Punjabi terrorists of Pakistan origen.... 

ab ye gyan kahi aur baanto..



Jzaib said:


> gud idea do that but dnt cry like babies when they behead them and play football with it ..



ahh.. dont say horrible things about your soldiers...

but I'll cry a bit if BLA plays football cos soldiers dont desrve it...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## OrionHunter

Jzaib said:


> gud idea do that but dnt cry like babies when they behead them and play football with it ..


Don't play ball with the terrorists please. The TTP are doing just that with your PA!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

SarthakGanguly said:


> Is Heaven a whorehouse?




Self Deleted.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Jzaib said:


> gud idea do that but dnt cry like babies when they behead them and play football with it ..



Meanwhile in Pakistan...

Pakistan court gives Mumbai terror attack mastermind Hafiz Saeed 'sound hiding' ahead of Eid - World - DNA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JAT BALWAN

SarthakGanguly said:


> Meanwhile in Pakistan...
> 
> Pakistan court gives Mumbai terror attack mastermind Hafiz Saeed 'sound hiding' ahead of Eid - World - DNA





ohh.. so the charity will not flow through guns barrel now?

HS is only mard e momeen other then ZH in Pakistan & the courts banning them will be end of courts in Pakistan.


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

They will remember this crushing massacre for a long time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## golmaal

sources said the group was surrounded by army troops some 200 to 300 metres from the LoC fencing on the Indian side, and engaged in a gunfight which was ongoing. 

So no way these scums can escape..


----------



## kurup

Praying to GOD that all the 30 terrorists gets killed ........


----------



## bornmoron

12 Dead ,,, RIP,,,


----------



## Spring Onion

bwahahahahahah after getting their donkas grilled in IOK today, suddenly the Indian Army claimed busting 30 ultras??

bwahahahahahahah no wonder some innocent Kashmiris in Indian captivity would be killed and thus Indian Army pajamas will be saved.


mehhhhh

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dekho

It will be dark in an hour. Army should hurry up and kill rest of the pigs. We need pictures of rotting corpses of these scum in this thread.


----------



## karan.1970

I am half expecting the presence of Pak Army men in this trapped group. Could be another BAT which got reverse ambushed.

But IA's track record of trapping these terrorists is not very good. More often than not, they are able to give IA the slip given the terrain etc..



Spring Onion said:


> bwahahahahahah after getting their donkas grilled in IOK today, suddenly the Indian Army claimed busting 30 ultras??
> 
> bwahahahahahahah no wonder some innocent Kashmiris in Indian captivity would be killed and thus Indian Army pajamas will be saved.
> 
> 
> mehhhhh



No.. We do not replicate the tactics followed by PA in KPK and Balochistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## golmaal

Spring Onion said:


> bwahahahahahah after getting their donkas grilled in IOK today, suddenly the Indian Army claimed busting 30 ultras??
> 
> bwahahahahahahah no wonder some innocent Kashmiris in Indian captivity would be killed and thus Indian Army pajamas will be saved.
> 
> 
> mehhhhh



Yeah.. we all know what your army is doing in Balochistan..

How many innocent Baloch got killed by your army?


----------



## chhota bheem

the full area is being monitered by air it seems , times now is showing the vedio .


----------



## Abingdonboy

*GOOD HUNTING BOYS!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jzaib

golmaal said:


> Yeah.. we all know what your army is doing in Balochistan..
> 
> How many innocent Baloch got killed by your army?



not fraction of what u killed ...



AUSTERLITZ said:


> They will remember this crushing massacre for a long time.



why ? they want shaddat they got it.. it's their dream come true ...


----------



## bornmoron

I used to wonder how u reached 30K+ posts,,,,now i know,,,,,

Case of " Mooh Diya Bak diya........ "



Spring Onion said:


> bwahahahahahah after getting their donkas grilled in IOK today, suddenly the Indian Army claimed busting 30 ultras??
> 
> bwahahahahahahah no wonder some innocent Kashmiris in Indian captivity would be killed and thus Indian Army pajamas will be saved.
> 
> 
> mehhhhh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Killswitch

Now that the actual border has become a deathrap, the next logical step is to attack the Pakistani terrorist camps and assassinate the terrorist leaders being protected by the Pakistani government.


A new government will be needed to get this done, as the current one is hopeless.


----------



## golmaal

Jzaib said:


> not fraction of what u killed ...
> 
> 
> 
> why ? they want shaddat they got it.. it's their dream come true ...



We are not using Heli gunships on our own people like you do.. 

you can say Shaddat to Baloch freedom fighters...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chhota bheem

does anyone know how many left.


----------



## JAT BALWAN

Spring Onion said:


> bwahahahahahah after getting their donkas grilled in IOK today, suddenly the Indian Army claimed busting 30 ultras??
> 
> bwahahahahahahah no wonder some innocent Kashmiris in Indian captivity would be killed and thus Indian Army pajamas will be saved.
> 
> 
> mehhhhh




baaji operation is going on from 24 th so no .. there's not any connection between these two encounters...


----------



## Aslan

Killswitch said:


> Now that the actual border has become a deathrap, the next logical step is to attack the Pakistani terrorist camps and assassinate the terrorist leaders being protected by the Pakistani government.
> 
> 
> A new government will be needed to get this done, as the current one is hopeless.




Indian wet dreams, aka geelay khwab dekhtay rahoo. You do understand the repercussions of crossing the international border.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karan.1970

Killswitch said:


> Now that the actual border has become a deathrap, the next logical step is to attack the Pakistani terrorist camps and assassinate the terrorist leaders being protected by the Pakistani government.
> 
> 
> A new government will be needed to get this done, as the current one is hopeless.



Not needed.. Just make sure they are not allowed to cross over and they will blow themselves up in Pakistan itself (like you see happening on the western side since NATO is blocking them in Afg)



Jzaib said:


> why ? they want shaddat they got it.. it's their dream come true ...



 that's the issue with the dream of shahdat. Now when these terrorists will reach hell, and realize that the Pakistani terror handlers had defrauded them with the fake promises of heaven and the fringe benefits of heaven, they have no way of complaining

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Splurgenxs

J&K: Army foils infiltration bid, kills 12 terrorists in Kupwara

*Srinagar:* A major infiltration bid was foiled by Army and 10-12 terrorists were killed in the Kashmir Valley on Thursday, said General Officer Commanding 15 Corps Lieutenant General Gurmeet Singh. The Lt General said the troops at the Line of Control in the Keran sector of Kupwara district of north Kashmir spotted a group of 30 heavily armed terrorists trying to cross over to India from Pakistan and challenged them which was followed by a fierce gunbattle. "Heavy fire fighting is currently going on. Our forward troops have reported seeing 10 to 12 dead bodies of the terrorists," said Lt General Gurmeet Singh.


----------



## JAT BALWAN

some one said once that a dead miltant is the only good militant... 

so now we are about to get 30 good angle type terrorists... wow... 

Pakistanis always boast about the good talibans . . now we are also getting them in considerable numbers... thats why Pakistans are behaving like lill kiddies now..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OrionHunter

Spring Onion said:


> bwahahahahahah after getting their donkas grilled in IOK today, suddenly the Indian Army claimed busting 30 ultras??
> 
> bwahahahahahahah no wonder some innocent Kashmiris in Indian captivity would be killed and thus Indian Army pajamas will be saved.
> 
> 
> mehhhhh


*Spring Onion behenji*, please stick to making chapatis at home instead of discussing serious subjects of which you know squat!!

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## GURU DUTT

OrionHunter said:


> *Spring Onion behenji*, please stick to making chapatis at home instead of discussing serious subjects of which you know squat!!



khamoosh ...tumhari ye jurrat jo tum jana ji jaisee azeem aur akalmand aur shahista khtoon se is lehje me baat karo wo akele hi duniya ke kissi bhi intelligent bharti se jyada intelligent hain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shiv

30 ke 30 janwaron ko kutte ki maut maaro


----------



## GURU DUTT

shiv said:


> 30 ke 30 janwaron ko kutte ki maut maaro



aise kaise kitne sare jawan hain jo kitne mahine se ghar nahi gaye unka akela pan pehle door kerwa loon  fir bori me band kerke de denge jo chahe kerna

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sms

shiv said:


> 30 ke 30 janwaron ko kutte ki maut maaro



CAREFUL you are offending Kuttas!

Why are we so desperate to kill them. Killing is important but we MUST nab their leaders and declare dead. It's important to get useful intel from them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dekho

Fertility of Kashmiri soil grows.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## karan.1970

shiv said:


> 30 ke 30 janwaron ko kutte ki maut maaro



Kyon insult kar rahe ho?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## janon

Indian army - making the world a safer place, one terrorist at a time. Or 30 at a time. LOL.


----------



## Rafi

Warriors.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## majesticpankaj

Great job by IA !!


----------



## janon

Rafi said:


> Warriors.



What has hizbollah got to do with the topic? Are you hoping that they will come to fight Kashmir's "indigenous freedom struggle"?


----------



## Rafi

janon said:


> What has hizbollah got to do with the topic? Are you hoping that they will come to fight Kashmir's "indigenous freedom struggle"?



Brothers In Arms.


----------



## Amolthebest

So the muslim terrorists killed some Muslim Kashmiri citizens and some Muslim members are gloating here with sadist happiness. Muslim brotherhood? Anyone?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Oh crap - another tag team fight 


Rafi said:


> Brothers In Arms.


----------



## GURU DUTT

janon said:


> What has hizbollah got to do with the topic? Are you hoping that they will come to fight Kashmir's "indigenous freedom struggle"?



well bro they cant think of anything other than to see india suffer but they forget one basic rule "agar aap dooron ke liye gdhhe khodtte ho to aapki kabar apne aap tayyar hone lagti hai"well to them killing infidels is more honorable than to serve mankind and make the world a peacful and proporous place


----------



## janon

Rafi said:


> Brothers In Arms.



Why, because they have the same religion? Then add TTP, al qaeida, BLA etc also, because they are also muslims, and therefore broters in arms.


----------



## Rafi

india is the eternal enemy of our land, our race, our blood, as long as there is one indian left, the war will continue, indians are like a virus that needs to be exercised.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GURU DUTT

Rafi said:


> india is the eternal enemy of our land, our race, our blood, as long as there is one indian left, the war will continue, indians are like a virus that needs to be exercised.



good luck and keep them coming we are having good target practice


----------



## Rafi

GURU DUTT said:


> good luck and keep them coming we are having good target practice



Don't worry my little indian friend. 5000 indians starve to death every year, you are more likely to starve - than see a fighter.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## notsuperstitious

Rafi said:


> india is the eternal enemy of our land, our race, our blood, as long as there is one indian left, the war will continue, indians are like a virus that needs to be exercised.



Yawn!.... Do you have to try that hard because you are a shia?



janon said:


> What has hizbollah got to do with the topic? Are you hoping that they will come to fight Kashmir's "indigenous freedom struggle"?



Sunni Saudi will make sure Hezbollah has no place on their turf, Pakistan. The poster is shia and trying to hard to prove his loyalty. Internet tough guys are dime a dozen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rafi

notsuperstitious said:


> Yawn!.....



Tired my little indian friend, go to bed, school tomorrow, you don't want to miss your morning meal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## me_itsme

Rafi said:


> india is the eternal enemy of our land, our race, our blood, as long as there is one indian left, the war will continue, indians are like a virus that needs to be exercised.



Alright, but the world thinks otherwise mate.


----------



## janon

Rafi said:


> india is the eternal enemy of our land, our race, our blood, as long as there is one indian left, the war will continue, indians are like a virus that needs to be exercised.



Do viruses exercise?

Anyway, good luck with that. I hope this mindset continues in Pakistan, of wanting to be at constantly at unaffordable war with a country that can afford it. And descending into anarchy in the process, becoming more unstable with each passing day, having to negotiate and strike deals with its internal enemies, letting armed groups control their territory because the govt can no longer afford to fight them, requesting insurgents to open offices, and so on.

LOL. All this because it chose to have an eternal enemy, to feel like mard-e-momins.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Rafi said:


> india is the eternal enemy of our land, our race, our blood, as long as there is one indian left, the war will continue, indians are like a virus that needs to be exercised.



How does one "exercise a virus"

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Rafi

me_itsme said:


> Alright, but the world thinks otherwise mate.



World does not think india is Pakistan's eternal enemy??? have you asked the world, and I am not your "mate".



Roybot said:


> How does one "exercise a virus"



With pleasure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

Rafi said:


> Don't worry my little indian friend. 5000 indians starve to death every year, you are more likely to starve - than see a fighter.



he he he he dont worry brother poor people get killed in every nation in you land of the pure 60% of your population dosent have food security as per your own people and you think of elimanating us he he he good luck

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karan.1970

Rafi said:


> Brothers In Arms.



Then include TTP and LeJ as well.. After all they are also Muslim terrorists .. Same brotherhood

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## janon

Rafi said:


> Don't worry my little indian friend. 5000 indians starve to death every year, you are more likely to starve - than see a fighter.



Right. Talk about poverty because the topic is embarrassing. As if Pakistanis live like swedes, and has no poverty.

Anyway, better to have a bigger chance of dying of poverty than dying in a bomb blast, which is how most Pakistanis end up these days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

janon said:


> Do viruses exercise?
> 
> Anyway, good luck with that. I hope this mindset continues in Pakistan, of wanting to be at constantly at unaffordable war with a country that can afford it. And descending into anarchy in the process, becoming more unstable with each passing day, having to negotiate and strike deals with its internal enemies, letting armed groups control their territory because the govt can no longer afford to fight them, requesting insurgents to open offices, and so on.
> 
> LOL. All this because it chose to have an eternal enemy, to feel like mard-e-momins.



OK my little indian friend. Is that all.

Have seen stuff in india, that would not see in sub-Saharan Africa - that wretched country - can do us no harm.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## janon

Rafi said:


> OK my little indian friend. Is that all.



No. There is also...*KABOOM!!!*

The sound one hears most often in Pakistan these days.


----------



## GURU DUTT

Rafi said:


> OK my little indian friend. Is that all.



well you know what your best freinds in the western borders of pakistan are prepairing to give you a very good gift which you never even thought and will be fclialated by your deeper than ocean friends and Friends not Masters aswell prepare for that now


----------



## Rafi

janon said:


> No. There is also...*KABOOM!!!*
> 
> The sound one hears most often in Pakistan these days.



My little indian friend, you need some food.



GURU DUTT said:


> well you know what your best freinds in the western borders of pakistan are prepairing to give you a very good gift which you never even thought and will be fclialated by your deeper than ocean friends and Friends not Masters aswell prepare for that now



English, do you speak it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## janon

Rafi said:


> My little indian friend, you need some food.



Sorry, not interested in these pointless one liners. The point has been amply made, and now you are reduced to pathetic trolling, with no substance. Enjoy.

And sorry about the loss of 30 of your terrorist brothers. Hope they got their just rewards in hell. Adieu, and KABOOM!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Rafi said:


> With pleasure.



Tell us more about this ground breaking jinn technology Exercising virus with pleasure that is.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## karan.1970

janon said:


> Sorry, not interested in these pointless one liners. The point has been amply made, and now you are reduced to pathetic trolling, with no substance. Enjoy.
> 
> And sorry about the loss of 30 of your terrorist brothers. Hope they got their just rewards in hell. Adieu, and KABOOM!



Trolling from some Pakistanis aside,Is there a news update somewhere on this ?


----------



## GURU DUTT

Rafi said:


> My little indian friend, you need some food.
> 
> 
> 
> English, do you speak it?


he he he bhai after half a bottle of rum what do you expect well dont worry about english your nation is behaving like those in bhagdad when mongol armies were at the city gates and they were debating about mosquetos ..... i guess history is going to repeat it self again good luck buddy to you and your nation


----------



## me_itsme

Rafi said:


> World does not think india is Pakistan's eternal enemy??? have you asked the world, and I am not your "mate".
> 
> 
> 
> With pleasure.



Actually I meant other than you guys nobody thinks we are a virus. I personally do not see Pakistan as a whole as our enemy. It is just people like you. Infact not just our enemy, you guys are an enemy to the entire humanity MATE.


----------



## Amolthebest

Rafi said:


> india is the eternal enemy of our land, our race, our blood, as long as there is one indian left, the war will continue, indians are like a virus that needs to be exercised.


 

And award of idiotic post of the 21st century goes to Rafi. Bing.Bing.Bing.


----------



## janon

karan.1970 said:


> Trolling from some Pakistanis aside,Is there a news update somewhere on this ?



No, there isn't. The Indian media does not think such things to be newsworthy. Even the attack on the army camp is now less prominent than the news of political parties bashing each other.


----------



## karan.1970

janon said:


> No, there isn't. The Indian media does not think such things to be newsworthy. .



I think its more to do with the availability of an update from the Army...


----------



## karan.1970



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

karan.1970 said:


>



How many out of the 30 have been neutralized. Any news?


----------



## turkish

Drop them dead like bad habit !!


----------



## karan.1970

Dillinger said:


> How many out of the 30 have been neutralized. Any news?



Well I dont know.. But the rumor of Pakistani Army jawans killed on our side of the LOC is very strong..


----------



## janon

karan.1970 said:


> Well I dont know.. But the rumor of Pakistani Army jawans killed on our side of the LOC is very strong..



Where did you hear this?


----------



## RazPaK

Indians making up bollywood scripts again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karan.1970

janon said:


> Where did you hear this?



At the Army Canteen when I picked up a couple bottles of JD this evening. As I said, rumor, since I dont know the Captain who mentioned it.. He claimed that this is being hushed up to not spoil the Nawaz-Manmohan meeting


----------



## ranjeet

RazPaK said:


> Indians making up bollywood scripts again.



Nah actually shooting is going on ..... It's going to be a BIG HIT !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## RazPaK

karan.1970 said:


> At the Army Canteen when I picked up a couple bottles of JD this evening. As I said, rumor, since I dont know the Captain who mentioned it.. He claimed that this is being hushed up to not spoil the Nawaz-Manmohan meeting



I used to make up stories too when I was 12 years old.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## janon

RazPaK said:


> I used to make up stories too when I was 12 years old.



Was that last year?

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## karan.1970

RazPaK said:


> I used to make up stories too when I was 12 years old.



ok... what do you do now?


----------



## janon

karan.1970 said:


> ok... what do you do now?



Trolls compulsively on PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## janon

karan.1970 said:


> At the Army Canteen when I picked up a couple bottles of JD this evening. As I said, rumor, since I dont know the Captain who mentioned it.. He claimed that this is being hushed up to not spoil the Nawaz-Manmohan meeting



Actually it makes sense. 30 non-state-actors would not infiltrate without the assistance of state actors. The attack on the police station was probably a diversionary tactic for a grand infiltration. They goofed up big time, since the infiltrating party was engaged quite a while back. Anyway, grand catch for our forces, to eliminate such a large number together. The JD you bought seems fitting for the occasion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arjun93

Rafi said:


> OK my little indian friend. Is that all.
> 
> Have seen stuff in india, that would not see in sub-Saharan Africa - *that wretched country - can do us no harm*.



Made a separate country out of your territory, captured Siachen, we are blocking your rivers , making new allies so they don't give weapons to you ,turning you old allies against you (Afghanistan, Iran), spending 10 times more on military than what your country spends.  If there's any more harm to be done , please let me know and I'll try to speak to some people in the army. Pretty sure they'll be able to help out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arjun93

OrionHunter said:


> *Spring Onion behenji*, please stick to making chapatis at home instead of discussing serious subjects of which you know squat!!



self delete


----------



## Yeti

Make sure there is no chance of escape, close in on them and take the punks out and feed their dead bodies to worms after.


----------



## Yeti

Still do not know why we are not using armed drones in Kashmir and across the LOC so we can hit these rats while they sleep


----------



## faithfulguy

the best solution to solve the Kashmir problem is for India to grant Kashmiris self determination. If they want independence, than they should allow to. US grant the same rights to Puerto Rico. So far, they had not declared independence.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## chhota bheem

faithfulguy said:


> the best solution to solve the Kashmir problem is for India to grant Kashmiris self determination. If they want independence, than they should allow to. US grant the same rights to Puerto Rico. So far, they had not declared independence.



Its a complex world my friend where countries are willing to fight for small rocky islands miles away from home where even the birds dont nest.you should know better being from Taiwan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sms

faithfulguy said:


> the best solution to solve the Kashmir problem is for India to grant Kashmiris self determination. If they want independence, than they should allow to. US grant the same rights to Puerto Rico. So far, they had not declared independence.



Problem lies with the agreement and the sheer dishonesty from Pakistani regime. As per UN resolution. Pakistan had to withdraw it's troops. India need to send it's army a followed by a referendum. It seems Pakistan was never in favor of peace , is not favor or peace and chose path of blood bath when they could choose peace, progress and welfare of it's people.


----------



## chhota bheem

does anyone have any update friends


----------



## RazPaK

chhota bheem said:


> does anyone have any update friends



Yeah. Your army made all of it up.


----------



## OrionHunter

faithfulguy said:


> the best solution to solve the Kashmir problem is for India to grant Kashmiris self determination. If they want independence, than they should allow to. US grant the same rights to Puerto Rico. So far, they had not declared independence.


Not that easy:*

What happens to Ladhak and Jammu where there is a minority of Muslims?
What about Pakistan occupied Kashmir that includes Gilgit and Baltistan?
What about the 5,180 square kilometres of Kashmir that has been gifted to China illegally by Pakistan in 1963?
What about the Security Council Resolution that clearly spells out that Pakistani forces MUST VACATE ALL areas of Kashmir BEFORE a plebiscite is held? (Which needless to say, Pakistan will never agree to!) *

Complex stuff, what? Therefore plebiscite is dead as a dodo. We need to now think of out-of-the-box solutions. But the extremists nurtured in Pakistan will never allow that to happen. They need the dispute to continue till the cows come home or else they stand to lose crores of rupees in donations from the sheeple, for the so called Kashmir cause!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chhota bheem

RazPaK said:


> Yeah. Your army made all of it up.



I know the trap was set by army to get the millitants pants down.i was asking how many millitants are killed till now.


----------



## kaykay

chhota bheem said:


> I know the trap was set by army to get the millitants pants down.i was asking how many millitants are killed till now.



12 confirmed as per initial report, more likely in final report. Lets hope
J&K: Army foils infiltration bid, kills 12 terrorists in Kupwara

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

janon said:


> Actually it makes sense. 30 non-state-actors would not infiltrate without the assistance of state actors. The attack on the police station was probably a diversionary tactic for a grand infiltration. They goofed up big time, since the infiltrating party was engaged quite a while back. Anyway, grand catch for our forces, to eliminate such a large number together. The JD you bought seems fitting for the occasion.



We will know soon enough..lets watch the news if we get any reports of causalities from the other side ... like karan said in earlier conflict...the ISPR might not report all of it at once ...


----------



## qamar1990

golmaal said:


> Army foils infiltration bid along LoC, 30 ultras trapped
> 
> 
> Army has foiled a major infiltration bid along the Line of Control (LoC) in Keran sector of Kashmir and a group of 30 ultras is believed to be trapped in the security forces cordon in the area.
> 
> Troops engaged in the operation, which began on September 24, have reported sighting of 10 to 12 bodies of militants but confirmation about the deaths can be made only after the operation ends, an army official said on Thursday.
> 
> "The anti-insurgency operation was started on September 24 and contacts were established with the infiltrating militants at multiple points," the official said.
> 
> He said based on the pattern of gunfire exchanged with the militants, their number is believed to be more than 30.
> 
> "The mopping up operation is in progress and we expect to clear up the area in next two to three hours," he said.
> 
> The official dismissed reports that helicopters were used to target the militants during the operation.
> 
> "Choppers were only used to airlift the troops from various locations for the operation and not used in the firefight," he added.
> 
> 
> Army foils infiltration bid along LoC, 30 ultras trapped : North, News - India Today
> 
> 
> 
> Good Job..




probably poor farmers again, pathetic indian army bravery "kill poor farmers"


----------



## GURU DUTT

chhota bheem said:


> I know the trap was set by army to get the millitants pants down.i was asking how many millitants are killed till now.



well if there pants were down wish i was there i could have made them pich the soap and


----------



## RazPaK

GURU DUTT said:


> well if there pants were down wish i was there i could have made them pich the soap and

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sms

qamar1990 said:


> probably poor farmers again, pathetic indian army bravery "kill poor farmers"



I adore and want to praise bravery of Pakistani framers. They are doing what PA could not do in last 67 years. 

Feeling sorry about PA ..they need to hide behind poor farmers? Ye kaise Mardangi hai?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GURU DUTT

RazPaK said:


>



choron ko sare nazaer ate hain

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jzaib

golmaal said:


> We are not using Heli gunships on our own people like you do..
> 
> you can say Shaddat to Baloch freedom fighters...



first of all , Kashmir is a disputed territory but balochistan is not .. secondly ask a mufti if the jehhad thing can be applied in this case he will tell u i cant be .. moreover baloch never say they are doing jihad...



karan.1970 said:


> Not needed.. Just make sure they are not allowed to cross over and they will blow themselves up in Pakistan itself (like you see happening on the western side since NATO is blocking them in Afg)
> 
> 
> 
> that's the issue with the dream of shahdat. Now when these terrorists will reach hell, and realize that the Pakistani terror handlers had defrauded them with the fake promises of heaven and the fringe benefits of heaven, they have no way of complaining



yeah the soliders they killed will be in suarg and sipping cow **** colada

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Jzaib said:


> yeah the soliders they killed will be in suarg and sipping cow **** colada



Tere kyon churnay lad rahe hai?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GURU DUTT

ranjeet said:


> Tere kyon churnay lad rahe hai?



he he sanjha ker bhai jab bachhe jyda cheeji kha lete hain to unka yahi haal hota hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

GURU DUTT said:


> he he sanjha ker bhai jab bachhe jyda cheeji kha lete hain to unka yahi haal hota hai


 lagta hai sarso ke tail ka foaa lagna padega !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

ranjeet said:


> lagta hai sarso ke tail ka foaa lagna padega !!!



bhai sarson ka tail to theek hai per isko foye ki nahi sakht cheez ki zaroorat hain samjha karo ab wo apne muh se thora hi bolega

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sms

ranjeet said:


> lagta hai sarso ke tail ka foaa lagna padega !!!





GURU DUTT said:


> bhai sarson ka tail to theek hai per isko foye ki nahi sakht cheez ki zaroorat hain samjha karo ab wo apne muh se thora hi bolega



ha ha .. don't be mean. Bhavnao ko samjho! 

Are LOC kahan gaya? Hud ho gayi.. ab hamari Dilli pe humla

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

GURU DUTT said:


> bhai sarson ka tail to theek hai per isko foye ki nahi sakht cheez ki zaroorat hain samjha karo ab wo apne muh se thora hi bolega



 bada hi natkhat launda lagta hai ye to phir !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JAT BALWAN

30 units of strategic assest gonna waste ...

by the way what are the so called freedon fighters doing near LOC ?

freedom ke liye fight karni hai to apne ghar se fight karo...


----------



## GURU DUTT

sms said:


> ha ha .. don't be mean. Bhavnao ko samjho!
> 
> Are LOC kahan gaya? Hud ho gayi.. ab hamari Dilli pe humla



sale tujhe pata hai aaj kel gang bang ke kitne cases aa rahe hain per tu kehta hai to tere liye iska bhi intezaam kara denge per koi chikna mille to sahi


----------



## OrionHunter

Here's a warning to our Pakistani friends: Expect a riposte for the terror attack soon. I cannot predict the date, but a huge bombing is on the way somewhere in Pakistan. It's a tit-for-tat. I expect at least 20 casualties. Take my word. It's going to happen. This is a two way game. You strike, we strike back. That's the story of Indo-Pak relations today.

Best of luck. Please don't get caught during your Sunday shopping. Stay safe!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

ranjeet said:


> bada hi natkhat launda lagta hai ye to phir !!!



maloom hai na dharmatama film pe tune aur sudhir ne beach pe kya kiya tha isse bhi aur iske so called strategick assets ko bhi wahi khujli hai jalim lotion lana mat bhoolna aur nai OLD MONK aur sarson ka tail le aaonga fir ........


----------



## karan.1970

Jzaib said:


> first of all , Kashmir is a disputed territory but balochistan is not .. secondly ask a mufti if the jehhad thing can be applied in this case he will tell u i cant be .. moreover baloch never say they are doing jihad...



Any brainwashed Muslim today can pick up an AK 47 and call himself a Jehadi.. In todays world, Jehadi = Terrorist..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

GURU DUTT said:


> maloom hai na dharmatama film pe tune aur sudhir ne beach pe kya kiya tha isse bhi aur iske so called strategick assets ko bhi wahi khujli hai jalim lotion lana mat bhoolna aur nai OLD MONK aur sarson ka tail le aaonga fir ........



ab purane kukaram yaad dila ke sharminda to na karo aise ... iska ilaaj karte hai ... ek lolamicin ka injection aur bimari jad se saaf.


----------



## GURU DUTT

ranjeet said:


> ab purane kukaram yaad dila ke sharminda to na karo aise ... iska ilaaj karte hai ... ek lolamicin ka injection aur bimari jad se saaf.



abe bahi iski bimari itni chaldi mita dega to teri talab kaise poori hogi chal agar teri ho bhi gayee to mai kya ghanta bajoonga


----------



## Jzaib

karan.1970 said:


> Any brainwashed Muslim today can pick up an AK 47 and call himself a Jehadi.. In todays world, Jehadi = Terrorist..



call them what u want .. if the western countries invade them and when they retaliate ... they are terrorist ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

GURU DUTT said:


> abe bahi iski bimari itni chaldi mita dega to teri talab kaise poori hogi chal agar teri ho bhi gayee to mai kya ghanta bajoonga



Thoda bhavnao mein beh gaya tha ... aur upar se TV pe bawasir ke ilaaj ki ad aa rahi thi .. to sab khapad choth ho gaya !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JAT BALWAN

thread converted to gays paradise....

sambhalo apne aap ko bhaiyo ye log waise bhi apne aap ko bahut gora chitta aur chikna samajhte hain...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

ranjeet said:


> Thoda bhavnao mein beh gaya tha ... aur upar se TV pe bawasir ke ilaaj ki ad aa rahi thi .. to sab khapad choth ho gaya !!!



he he he wo to theek hai per pakistani jiyale kahan chale gaye unko bula de na bhai maza nahi aa raha


----------



## qamar1990

sms said:


> I adore and want to praise bravery of Pakistani framers. They are doing what PA could not do in last 67 years.
> 
> Feeling sorry about PA ..they need to hide behind poor farmers? Ye kaise Mardangi hai?



your army is known for killing the poor and helpless.


----------



## GURU DUTT

JAT BALWAN said:


> thread converted to gays paradise....
> 
> sambhalo apne aap ko bhaiyo *ye log waise bhi apne aap ko bahut gora chitta aur chikna samajhte hain.*..



sahi kaha major sahab ek baar mille to sahi jo inko 1971 me mille the wo shareef aur vegtarian hindu baniye the

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

qamar1990 said:


> your army is known for killing the poor and helpless.



Come on man .. enough with self pity thodi gairat jagao !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jzaib

OrionHunter said:


> Here's a warning to our Pakistani friends: Expect a riposte for the terror attack soon. I cannot predict the date, but a huge bombing is on the way somewhere in Pakistan. It's a tit-for-tat. I expect at least 20 casualties. Take my word. It's going to happen. This is a two way game. You strike, we strike back. That's the story of Indo-Pak relations today.
> 
> Best of luck. Please don't get caught during your Sunday shopping. Stay safe!



how are we involved .. u have occupied their land and killed 100,000 of them ..may be kashmiris are taking revange of ur barbarism



GURU DUTT said:


> sahi kaha major sahab ek baar mille to sahi jo inko 1971 me mille the wo shareef aur vegtarian hindu baniye the



tu kya ap kaminay aur tharki hain?


----------



## GURU DUTT

Jzaib said:


> how are we involved .. u have occupied their land and killed 100,000 of them ..may be kashmiris are taking revange of ur barbarism
> 
> 
> 
> tu kya ap kaminay aur tharki hain?




he he he aap meri itni tareef na karen huzoor main apni aukat janta hoon sarkar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

OrionHunter said:


> Here's a warning to our Pakistani friends: Expect a riposte for the terror attack soon. I cannot predict the date, but a huge bombing is on the way somewhere in Pakistan. It's a tit-for-tat. I expect at least 20 casualties. Take my word. It's going to happen. This is a two way game. You strike, we strike back. That's the story of Indo-Pak relations today.
> 
> Best of luck. Please don't get caught during your Sunday shopping. Stay safe!



You are a good writer. Use your talent for novels rather than news.


----------



## GURU DUTT

RazPaK said:


> You are a good writer. Use your talent for novels rather than news.



whats more very soon in later part of 2014 you are going to get gift of lve from your brotherli country and ypur best freinds and freinds not masters will help it and you will then have to llook what your choices were for the past 66 years ..till then Good Luck

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chhota bheem

OrionHunter said:


> Here's a warning to our Pakistani friends: Expect a riposte for the terror attack soon. I cannot predict the date, but a huge bombing is on the way somewhere in Pakistan. It's a tit-for-tat. I expect at least 20 casualties. Take my word. It's going to happen. This is a two way game. You strike, we strike back. That's the story of Indo-Pak relations today.
> 
> Best of luck. Please don't get caught during your Sunday shopping. Stay safe!



You just gave them a hint ,that its going to be on a sunday.and where it is.


----------



## karan.1970

Jzaib said:


> call them what u want .. if the western countries invade them and when they retaliate ... they are terrorist ...



Yeah.. when they retaliate against civilians.. And the terrorist supporting mindset of Pakistanis (some) is already seeping thru in your justification

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jzaib

karan.1970 said:


> Yeah.. when they retaliate against civilians.. And the terrorist supporting mindset of Pakistanis (some) is already seeping thru in your justification



why r u so worried about civilians ..they hate u more then they hate those terrorist ...terrorist have killed much less civilans then ur army .. i dont undertsand this logic when civilans die during ur army operation that is colatral damage when they are killed when they freedom fighters attack ..then its terrorism .. its very hypocritical mindset


----------



## karan.1970

Jzaib said:


> why r u so worried about civilians ..they hate u more then they hate those terrorist ...terrorist have killed much less civilans then ur army .. i dont undertsand this logic when civilans die during ur army operation that is colatral damage when they are killed when they freedom fighters attack ..then its terrorism .. its very hypocritical mindset



Same applies in KPK, Balochistan, Karachi, etc etc.. You bomb so called militants (freedom fighters for some) using your F 16s and then claim all the ones killed are militants..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## OrionHunter

RazPaK said:


> You are a good writer. Use your talent for novels rather than news.


I tried, but came a cropper!! Got a lotta egg on my face!


----------



## sms

qamar1990 said:


> your army is known for killing the poor and helpless.



Say who?

Going by your logic it's your army exploiting poor and helpless and getting them killed on border.
Also, it our army who is killing innocent people by carpet bombing in SWAT/ FATA and throughout Pakistan by drone for few bucks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karan.1970

RazPaK said:


> Indian fauj khassi. Ao na kabhi Waghaa par khusbo laga ke.



Jab Dhaka pe aaye the tab tumhare 93,000 khassiyon ki saari khusbo nikal gayi thi

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## indiatester

Rafi said:


> india is the eternal enemy of our land, our race, our blood, as long as there is one indian left, the war will continue, indians are like a virus that needs to be exercised.



Sure Mr. Smith. Can you also show your bullet ducking moves.


----------



## Lipizzaner_Stallion

Itane piece me katna hai inko ki ungali bhi khojane pe na mile. B_A_S_T_A_R_D_S.


----------



## OrionHunter

Lipizzaner_Stallion said:


> Itane piece me katna hai inko ki ungali bhi khojane pe na mile. B_A_S_T_A_R_D_S.


I must report you to the Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals (SPCA)!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

So any updates on this? How many killed?


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Roybot said:


> So any updates on this? How many killed?



All. Ameen.


----------



## Roybot

SarthakGanguly said:


> All. Ameen.



Really? Job well done, waiting for the pics now.


----------



## ni8mare

OrionHunter said:


> Here's a warning to our Pakistani friends: Expect a riposte for the terror attack soon. I cannot predict the date, but a huge bombing is on the way somewhere in Pakistan. It's a tit-for-tat. I expect at least 20 casualties. Take my word. It's going to happen. This is a two way game. You strike, we strike back. That's the story of Indo-Pak relations today.
> 
> Best of luck. Please don't get caught during your Sunday shopping. Stay safe!




Already happend karma bro karma its biting them now

19 killed in Peshawar Civil Secretariat bus blast | PAKISTAN - geo.tv

According to the initial reports, a Civil Secretariat bus carrying around 70 employees and other passengers was on its way when an explosion occurred near Gulbaila at Charsadda Road.

More than 40 persons were injured while ten succumbed to their injuries initially that later rose to 17. Sources said that casualties are feared to rise.

Commissioner Peshawar Sahibzada Mohammad Anees confirmed the toll while talking to the media and said that the employees were returning to home after their duty when the unfortunate incident occurred.

The target was government employees, Sahibzada Anees told. The bus was heading to the town of Charsadda when the bomb went off.

Nasir Durrani, the police chief of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, told reporters the remote-controlled bomb was planted at the back of the bus, which was reduced to a tangled mess of twisted metal by the force of the blast.

The bomb disposal squad confirmed that approximately 12-15 kilograms of explosives were placed at the rear of the bus with a time device.

An eyewitness said the blast was so powerful it threw victims' bodies clear of the vehicle and onto the roadside.

Rescue teams shifted the injured and bodies to Lady Reading Hospital and Charsadda District Headquarter Hospital.

Police reached the blast site and cordoned off the area.

A near-identical attack on a government staff bus in another Peshawar suburb in June last year killed 19 people


*and coincides its 19 ~ 20*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Roybot said:


> Really? Job well done, waiting for the pics now.



No...that was a wish  But by now...


----------



## Roybot

SarthakGanguly said:


> No...that was a wish  But by now...



Oh right, fair enough. Nothing in the media either.


----------



## Star Wars

ni8mare said:


> Already happend karma bro karma its biting them now
> 
> 19 killed in Peshawar Civil Secretariat bus blast | PAKISTAN - geo.tv
> 
> According to the initial reports, a Civil Secretariat bus carrying around 70 employees and other passengers was on its way when an explosion occurred near Gulbaila at Charsadda Road.
> 
> More than 40 persons were injured while ten succumbed to their injuries initially that later rose to 17. Sources said that casualties are feared to rise.
> 
> Commissioner Peshawar Sahibzada Mohammad Anees confirmed the toll while talking to the media and said that the employees were returning to home after their duty when the unfortunate incident occurred.
> 
> The target was government employees, Sahibzada Anees told. The bus was heading to the town of Charsadda when the bomb went off.
> 
> Nasir Durrani, the police chief of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, told reporters the remote-controlled bomb was planted at the back of the bus, which was reduced to a tangled mess of twisted metal by the force of the blast.
> 
> The bomb disposal squad confirmed that approximately 12-15 kilograms of explosives were placed at the rear of the bus with a time device.
> 
> An eyewitness said the blast was so powerful it threw victims' bodies clear of the vehicle and onto the roadside.
> 
> Rescue teams shifted the injured and bodies to Lady Reading Hospital and Charsadda District Headquarter Hospital.
> 
> Police reached the blast site and cordoned off the area.
> 
> A near-identical attack on a government staff bus in another Peshawar suburb in June last year killed 19 people
> 
> 
> *and coincides its 19 ~ 20*



if true its a sick world...this conflict has to end...no one can take the moral high ground

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danish_vij

*oh!! what bunch of loosers...even senior members cheering up terrorist....nd mods siiting ducks!! pathetic...moderating!! seriously...nd pathetic....mind set of some people....!!!
i doubt i might go pink for this post...but i am sure that the loosers nd pathetic posters cheering terrorist will not....get pink......even their comments will remained intact to this thread..
maximum mods can do here is close the thread but cant bann hatred filled posters who r doin **** here!!!*
------------*post added*------------
ps: just noticed webby changed mods.....really might c right decisions taken here by mods

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

RazPaK said:


> I used to make up stories too when I was 12 years old.



We know that. You do that today also.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HariPrasad

qamar1990 said:


> probably poor farmers again, pathetic indian army bravery "kill poor farmers"



We know they are Poor Who were made to fight Indian army for a piece of bread by some people who dare not fight with Indian Army. I pity them.



Jzaib said:


> first of all , Kashmir is a disputed territory but balochistan is not .. secondly ask a mufti if the jehhad thing can be applied in this case he will tell u i cant be .. moreover baloch never say they are doing jihad...
> 
> 
> 
> yeah the soliders they killed will be in suarg and sipping cow **** colada



You are right Kashmir is a disputed territory but Baluchistan belongs to Bloachs. It was an independent nation in 1947.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## karan.1970

I expect the full details of this story to come out after Sunday (after NS, MMS meeting in NY). The news site are suspiciously silent on this


----------



## posedion

Rafi said:


> World does not think india is Pakistan's eternal enemy??? have you asked the world, and I am not your "mate".
> 
> 
> 
> With pleasure.



Oral diarrhea is an incurable disease, help yourself with some peace may be you will do something good and constructive to your nation


----------



## Assault Rifle

*Pak army repeats Kargil in Keran, Indian Army recaptures posts after a 'small scale war'.*
ASEM MOHIUDDIN
WEDNESDAY, OCT 2, 2013 | 26 DHUL QA'ADA 1434 AH

Captured 3 Indian posts in Keran sector last month
No infiltration but war with enemy troops
*Indian army launched small scale war, used helicopter gunships,Occupied posts retrieved after days of intense fight*


Srinagar, Oct 1: On September 23 when army claimed that they foiled major infiltration bids on Line of Control in Keran sector in border district of Kupwara, the troops were actually engaged in a small scale war with Pakistan army, which had reportedly captured three sensitive posts of India at Lasdutt forests along the LoC.
The posts were allegedly captured by Pakistan army owing to negligence of armys 3/3 GR unit negligence.
Three posts which are one kilometer close to no mans land in Keran sector under jurisdiction of police station Trehgam at Lasdutt forest near Jumgand, Shalbathe were negligently vacated by Indian army a week or so earlier. Owing to dense forests and typical topography, the posts remained unmonitored all these days, and Pakistani soldiers occupied them, the report submitted by one intelligence agency reveals.
The inputs and reports submitted by various security agencies suggest that on intervening night of September 22/23, army men noticed suspicious movement of around 20-30 men in posts around Lasdutt forests and sounded alert within the grid.
While all security and intelligence agencies are bound to share inputs and ideas regarding counter intelligence operations in Valley, highly placed sources said prior to launching an operation to recapture the lost posts, army issued strict directions to its officials and other concerned agencies to suspend their communication with all Non Civilian Authorities (NCA) in the Valley to avoid criticism and embarrassment.
However, anticipating that combat operation could prolong and spread in other areas, army tried to present it as anti-infiltration operation. It claimed to have killed a dreaded militant in neighboring Machil sector on the intervening night of September 22/23. The deceased later turned out to be 70-years-old man. Armys intention was to keep ground open for fight in other neighboring sectors to give an impression that troops were combating infiltrating militants without letting media know the reality, sources said.
After handing over body of dreaded militant (70-year-old man) to Police Station Kupwara, Army lodged an FIR No 237 under Section 507 on September 25 and claimed that the militant was killed and an army man injured in the firefight in Machil sector. However, police grew suspicious and refused to accept the body. It was only after the insistence of Army officials that police accepted the body.
Subsequently, army lodged a second FIR under section 241 on September 29 in Police Station Kupwara. This time army claimed to have recovered huge cache of arms and ammunition from the encounter spot, where 70-year-old militant was killed.
Rising Kashmir had on September 27 reported that a dreaded infiltrating militant killed by army in Machil sector had turned out to be 70-years-old man.
Sources said Armys 268 Mountain Brigade launched an all out operation to reclaim the captured posts from Pakistan army. Army also mobilized troops from other areas to assist Mountain brigade in reclaiming the lost posts.
The 268 mountain Brigade, which was leading the ground battle, had on September 25 lodged an FIR in Police station Trehgam under Section 241 stating that a search operation was launched after detecting suspected movement of militants.
In the first assault, army men had to retreat after Pakistani troops fired heavily on them. The dense forests also proved advantageous to Pakistani soldiers as it provided adequate cover to them. Army called in para-troops and helicopter gunships to retrieve the lost posts, sources said.
They said after aggressive response by Pakistani soldiers numbering around 30, additional troops were rushed in and helicopter gunship made repeated attempts to push them back. The evacuation mission by paratroops also failed to serve the purpose due to which army launched massive ground assault to reclaim their lost positions.
The helicopter gunships, according to sources, were flying only between Kupwara and Panzgam helipads for the purpose of surveillance and maintain psychological pressure on Pakistan army, which relentlessly aimed to target the choppers.
The Pakistan army didnt allow choppers to reach near the posts captured by them and targetted them repeatedly with heavy weapons. Later, army didnt use choppers fearing that any crash would bring the issue into limelight and bring facts before media, sources said.
*They said after two days of continuous fierce gun battle, army eventually retrieved their posts from Pakistan army and concluded the operation.*
Army has claimed that they have killed 12 to 15 militants after foiling major infiltration bids in Keran sector on intervening night of September 24/25. However, not a single body was found on Line of Control or in no mans land. We believe the gunfight was not meant to flush out infiltrating militants but was aimed at retrieving posts of 3/3 GR captured by Pakistan army, one of the intelligence agency has reported.
Sources said army played a very clever and mature role to avoid any leakage to the media regarding the gunfight with Pakistan army men in Kupwara forest, which could have exposed its negligence.

*As the confrontation was on large scale in the strategically sensitive area, the news story of trapping 30 militants by army while foiling infiltration attempt in Keran sector was deliberately leaked to a particular news agency to avoid media attention from reality, they said.*

Rising Kashmir has got an access to sensitive inputs and reports submitted by various security and intelligence agencies, which suggest that not a single evidence is favouring armys claim of killing fifteen militants by foiling infiltration attempts in Keran sector.
Army officials gave media bytes to news channels separately to divert focus from the main issue and keep mediamen engaged about foiling of infiltration attempts and gunfight with militants.
GoC of Srinagar-based 15 Corps Lt Gen Gurmeet Singh addressed media persons recently and informed them that a major infiltration was foiled in Keran sector. A group of 30 militants has been trapped and about 12-15 infiltrating militants were killed, he had said.
India and Pakistani troops fought Kargil war in 1999 after Pakistani soldiers and militants had occupied heights and posts in Kargil in May. Later, Pakistani forces withdrew from the heights after international pressure.

Pak army repeats Kargil in Keran

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Assault Rifle

@Roybot @karan.1970 @notsuperstitious @Contrarian @hinduguy @OrionHunter @kaykay @SpArK @Abingdonboy @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR


----------



## JonAsad

bullox !!!!!


----------



## Spring Onion

Assault Rifle said:


> *Pak army repeats Kargil in Keran, Indian Army recaptures posts after a 'small scale war'.*
> ASEM MOHIUDDIN
> WEDNESDAY, OCT 2, 2013 | 26 DHUL QA'ADA 1434 AH
> 
> Captured 3 Indian posts in Keran sector last month
> No infiltration but war with &#8216;enemy&#8217; troops
> *Indian army launched small scale war, used helicopter gunships,Occupied posts retrieved after days of intense fight*
> 
> 
> Srinagar, Oct 1: On September 23 when army claimed that they foiled major infiltration bids on Line of Control in Keran sector in border district of Kupwara, the troops were actually engaged in a &#8216;small scale war&#8217; with Pakistan army, which had reportedly captured three sensitive posts of India at Lasdutt forests along the LoC.
> The posts were allegedly captured by Pakistan army owing to negligence of army&#8217;s 3/3 GR unit negligence.
> &#8220;Three posts which are one kilometer close to no man&#8217;s land in Keran sector under jurisdiction of police station Trehgam at Lasdutt forest near Jumgand, Shalbathe were negligently vacated by Indian army a week or so earlier. Owing to dense forests and typical topography, the posts remained unmonitored all these days, and Pakistani soldiers occupied them,&#8221; the report submitted by one intelligence agency reveals.
> The inputs and reports submitted by various security agencies suggest that on intervening night of September 22/23, army men noticed suspicious movement of around 20-30 men in posts around Lasdutt forests and sounded alert within the grid.
> While all security and intelligence agencies are bound to share inputs and ideas regarding counter intelligence operations in Valley, highly placed sources said prior to launching an operation to recapture the lost posts, army issued strict directions to its officials and other concerned agencies to suspend their communication with all Non Civilian Authorities (NCA) in the Valley to avoid criticism and embarrassment.
> However, anticipating that combat operation could prolong and spread in other areas, army tried to present it as anti-infiltration operation. It claimed to have killed a dreaded militant in neighboring Machil sector on the intervening night of September 22/23. The deceased later turned out to be 70-years-old man. &#8220;Army&#8217;s intention was to keep ground open for fight in other neighboring sectors to give an impression that troops were combating infiltrating militants without letting media know the reality,&#8221; sources said.
> After handing over body of &#8216;dreaded militant&#8217; (70-year-old man) to Police Station Kupwara, Army lodged an FIR No 237 under Section 507 on September 25 and claimed that the militant was killed and an army man injured in the firefight in Machil sector. However, police grew suspicious and refused to accept the body. It was only after the insistence of Army officials that police accepted the body.
> Subsequently, army lodged a second FIR under section 241 on September 29 in Police Station Kupwara. This time army claimed to have recovered huge cache of arms and ammunition from the encounter spot, where 70-year-old militant was killed.
> Rising Kashmir had on September 27 reported that a dreaded infiltrating militant killed by army in Machil sector had turned out to be 70-years-old man.
> Sources said Army&#8217;s 268 Mountain Brigade launched an all out operation to reclaim the captured posts from Pakistan army. Army also mobilized troops from other areas to assist Mountain brigade in reclaiming the lost posts.
> The 268 mountain Brigade, which was leading the ground battle, had on September 25 lodged an FIR in Police station Trehgam under Section 241 stating that a search operation was launched after detecting suspected movement of militants.
> &#8220;In the first assault, army men had to retreat after Pakistani troops fired heavily on them. The dense forests also proved advantageous to Pakistani soldiers as it provided adequate cover to them. Army called in para-troops and helicopter gunships to retrieve the lost posts,&#8221; sources said.
> They said after aggressive response by Pakistani soldiers numbering around 30, additional troops were rushed in and helicopter gunship made repeated attempts to push them back. &#8220;The &#8216;evacuation mission&#8217; by paratroops also failed to serve the purpose due to which army launched massive ground assault to reclaim their lost positions&#8221;.
> The helicopter gunships, according to sources, were flying only between Kupwara and Panzgam helipads for the purpose of surveillance and maintain psychological pressure on Pakistan army, which relentlessly aimed to target the choppers.
> &#8220;The Pakistan army didn&#8217;t allow choppers to reach near the posts captured by them and targetted them repeatedly with heavy weapons. Later, army didn&#8217;t use choppers fearing that any crash would bring the issue into limelight and bring facts before media,&#8221; sources said.
> *They said after two days of continuous fierce gun battle, army eventually retrieved their posts from Pakistan army and concluded the operation.*
> &#8220;Army has claimed that they have killed 12 to 15 militants after foiling major infiltration bids in Keran sector on intervening night of September 24/25. However, not a single body was found on Line of Control or in no man&#8217;s land. We believe the gunfight was not meant to flush out infiltrating militants but was aimed at retrieving posts of 3/3 GR captured by Pakistan army,&#8221; one of the intelligence agency has reported.
> Sources said army played a very clever and mature role to avoid any leakage to the media regarding the gunfight with Pakistan army men in Kupwara forest, which could have exposed its negligence.
> 
> *&#8220;As the confrontation was on large scale in the strategically sensitive area, the news story of trapping 30 militants by army while foiling infiltration attempt in Keran sector was deliberately leaked to a particular news agency to avoid media attention from reality,&#8221; they said.*
> 
> Rising Kashmir has got an access to sensitive inputs and reports submitted by various security and intelligence agencies, which suggest that not a single evidence is favouring army&#8217;s claim of killing fifteen militants by foiling infiltration attempts in Keran sector.
> Army officials gave media bytes to news channels separately to divert focus from the main issue and keep mediamen engaged about foiling of &#8220;infiltration attempts&#8221; and gunfight with militants.
> GoC of Srinagar-based 15 Corps Lt Gen Gurmeet Singh addressed media persons recently and informed them that a major infiltration was foiled in Keran sector. &#8220;A group of 30 militants has been trapped and about 12-15 infiltrating militants were killed,&#8221; he had said.
> India and Pakistani troops fought Kargil war in 1999 after Pakistani soldiers and militants had occupied heights and posts in Kargil in May. Later, Pakistani forces withdrew from the heights after international pressure.
> 
> Pak army repeats Kargil in Keran




 so I was right in that thread about 30 militants trapped claimed by Indian Army, when I laughed and said that Indian army after losing its soldiers came up with this concocted story.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Assault Rifle

Spring Onion said:


> so I was right in that thread about 30 militants trapped claimed by Indian Army, when I laughed and said that Indian army after losing its soldiers came up with this concocted story.



Actually it's your Army who ran away after suffering a defeat.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Assault Rifle

Looks like Pakistan Army suffered atleast 15-20 fatalities.


----------



## Agnostic_Indian

Why are we repeating the stupid mistakes again and again ?at least they should have put some surveillance equipments so that they could respond quickly before the enemy can bring more troops , ammunitions and settle down.


----------



## karan.1970

karan.1970 said:


> Well I dont know.. But the rumor of Pakistani Army jawans killed on our side of the LOC is very strong..





karan.1970 said:


> At the Army Canteen when I picked up a couple bottles of JD this evening. As I said, rumor, since I dont know the Captain who mentioned it.. He claimed that this is being hushed up to not spoil the Nawaz-Manmohan meeting






karan.1970 said:


> I expect the full details of this story to come out after Sunday (after NS, MMS meeting in NY). The news site are suspiciously silent on this




Looks like my source was pretty accurate

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## farhan_9909

Amazing If true.

This strike certainly prove that indian army is similar to the rest of indians.

Next time we should launch a massive attack to recapture parts of kashmir valley


----------



## karan.1970

farhan_9909 said:


> Amazing If true.
> 
> This strike certainly prove that indian army is similar to the rest of indians.
> 
> Next time we should launch a massive attack to recapture parts of kashmir valley



.. You guys have been suffering for last 14 years, the results of your last attempt in 1999. If you want more, bring it on


----------



## onionkiller

why dnt Indian army kill enemy armymen when they were in our area ? Indian army should not allow any enemy person to come in our area .


----------



## rafiqali

So Pakistan comes in like a thief and feels mighty proud about it.

Why don't you disband your army and use real burglars if slyly occupying border posts is all you care about.


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

farhan_9909 said:


> Amazing If true.
> 
> This strike certainly prove that indian army is similar to the rest of indians.
> 
> Next time we should launch a massive attack to recapture parts of kashmir valley




and looks it like Pakistani army is filled with cowards, always capturing empty posts like in kargil and running with tails behind when confronted with Indian army..

Two bad things...
1. why is Indian army always complacent about the known enemy....
2. why always Pakistani army wants to start war when peace initiatives make some headway..


----------



## Gessler

farhan_9909 said:


> Amazing If true.
> 
> This strike certainly prove that indian army is similar to the rest of indians.
> 
> Next time we should launch a massive attack to recapture parts of kashmir valley



...and we'll come up with an even more massive attack to take them back and inflict some
casualties in the meantime.

The fault with PA is, it doesn't know where to point it's gun and ends up getting shot in the a$$.

Militants of all sizes and shapes are fcuking up your country in every state and every sector. Shouldn't
you use your army to relieve your stricken people? Should't you use some MANPADs and AAAs to
shoot down the drones that are killings dozens of innocents each month?

And what is PA doing? Fcuking with IA and ending up getting kicked out again and again. At this
rate soon militants will be in the west, IA to the east and PA trapped in between.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## karan.1970

Spring Onion said:


> so I was right in that thread about 30 militants trapped claimed by Indian Army, when I laughed and said that Indian army after losing its soldiers came up with this concocted story.



Yes.. They were not militants but Pakistani soldiers. While this report talks about 12-15 of them being killed, the real figure is close to 20... Now wait for news of 20 odd Pakistani army men killed across multiple incidents & locations being released by ISPR over next few weeks in trickles. We will suddenly see an increase in army casualties instead of regular FC casualties in Pakistani COIN operations ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rockstarIN

onionkiller said:


> why dnt Indian army kill enemy armymen when they were in our area ? Indian army should not allow any enemy person to come in our area .



What you think, after such intense fight...nobody gets hurt. The point is we did not recover any body. They might took it back.



karan.1970 said:


> Yes.. They were not militants but Pakistani soldiers. While this report talks about 12-15 of them being killed, the real figure is close to 20... Now wait for news of 20 odd Pakistani army men killed across multiple incidents & locations being released by ISPR over next few weeks in trickles. We will suddenly see an increase in army casualties instead of regular FC casualties in Pakistani COIN operations ..



Any casualty in our side?


----------



## karan.1970

rockstarIN said:


> What you think, after such intense fight...nobody gets hurt. The point is we did not recover any body. They might took it back.



Which also points to the fact that 12-15 deaths on the enemy side, were actually soldiers and not militants, since retrieving dead bodies is not the modus operendi of the terrorists..

The narrative in IA dining halls is that it was a Pakistani Border action team which was lured in by showing empty unguarded posts and then slaughtered using pre planned attack vectors and gunships.

The ambush of a few weeks back hence replied to.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## scorpionx

karan.1970 said:


> Which also points to the fact that 12-15 deaths on the enemy side, were actually soldiers and not militants, since retrieving dead bodies is not the modus operendi of the terrorists..
> 
> The narrative in IA dining halls is that it was a Pakistani Border action team which was lured in by showing empty unguarded posts and then slaughtered using pre planned attack vectors and gunships.
> 
> The ambush of a few weeks back hence replied to.



You mean a mouse trap? Is it so easy to bring them in?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

Shardul.....the lion said:


> and looks it like Pakistani army is filled with cowards, always capturing empty posts like in kargil and running with tails behind when confronted with Indian army..
> 
> Two bad things...
> 1. why is Indian army always complacent about the known enemy....
> 2. why always Pakistani army wants to start war when peace initiatives make some headway..



I guess you either had forgot and dont know about the Zia warning issued to india in 1987

"If you step even 1inch into Pak,We will vaporize you" this warning was made when under table it was proven that Pak had got a nuke capable to be delivered"

Indian army has taken this warning so serious that they even remain within 500m LOC on their territory


----------



## chhota bheem

karan.1970 said:


> Looks like my source was pretty accurate



By the way i guess the JD bottles are empty now.I remember your post becuase you mentioned JD in the post.


----------



## karan.1970

chhota bheem said:


> By the way i guess the JD bottles are empty now.I remember your post becuase you mentioned JD in the post.



Not really.. Cant empty 2 JD bottles in a couple days..  .. The 1st one is only half way thru


----------



## Malik Usman

Assault Rifle said:


> Actually it's your Army who ran away after suffering a defeat.



A new Day a new story against Pakistan by Indians.............all night they think what would be next story in next morning...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

karan.1970 said:


> .. You guys have been suffering for last 14 years, the results of your last attempt in 1999. If you want more, bring it on



Yes believe that all this mess started in Pakistan because of kargil

We consider Kashmir as our territory under control of saffaron.And we will always try no matter what damage we take to capture the land back


----------



## rockstarIN

karan.1970 said:


> Not really.. Cant empty 2 JD bottles in a couple days..  .. The 1st one is only half way thru



Not aware that Army canteen serves JDs. How much it cost there?


----------



## Fireurimagination

Moral of the story - Pakistan cannot be trusted, no peace is possible the sooner the Indian political brass learns it the better


----------



## karan.1970

farhan_9909 said:


> I guess you either had forgot and dont know about the Zia warning issued to india in 1987
> 
> "If you step even 1inch into Pak,We will vaporize you" this warning was made when under table it was proven that Pak had got a nuke capable to be delivered"
> 
> Indian army has taken this warning so serious that they even remain within 500m LOC on their territory



Because we damage you more by staying on our side.. The diplomatic opinion across the world (that's what won us 1971 and lost you half your country), clearly sees Pakistan as the irresponsible antagonist and India as the mature and responsible nation. and we still get to kill your infiltrators in the process.. So all good..



rockstarIN said:


> Not aware that Army canteen serves JDs. How much it cost there?



Little over 3200 INR


----------



## Spring Onion

Fireurimagination said:


> Moral of the story - Pakistan cannot be trusted, no peace is possible the sooner the Indian political brass learns it the better



the moral of the story is that Indians are pathetic liars and hang on lies for boosting janta's moral


----------



## janon

farhan_9909 said:


> Yes believe that all this mess started in Pakistan because of kargil
> 
> We consider Kashmir as our territory under control of saffaron.And we will always try no matter what damage we take to capture the land back



Good for us. Keep trying for the unattainable, and keep losing every time.

Wasn't it Einstein who said that the definition of insanity is trying the same thing over and over, and expecting different results?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fireurimagination

Spring Onion said:


> the moral of the story is that Indians are pathetic liars and hang on lies for boosting janta's moral



So what's your narrative IA was pushing militants/regulars in P0K to spread terrorism?


----------



## Spring Onion

Assault Rifle said:


> Looks like Pakistan Army suffered atleast 15-20 fatalities.



and Indian army was all Sunny Deols


----------



## karan.1970

Spring Onion said:


> the moral of the story is that Indians are pathetic liars and hang on lies for boosting janta's moral



This news article is from your beloved Kashmiri Newspaper

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## farhan_9909

karan.1970 said:


> Because we damage you more by staying on our side.. The diplomatic opinion across the world (that's what won us 1971 and lost you half your country), clearly sees Pakistan as the irresponsible antagonist and India as the mature and responsible nation. and we still get to kill your infiltrators in the process.. So all good..



*Bangladesh never was half of our country rather even more than 1/4th of Pakistan.
*Bangladesh's themselves wanted to get seperated.otherwise no matter how much force india could use.seperation of Bangladesh was impossible
But again they themselves wanted to seperate so.

If i reckon than a damage of more than 50k civilians,10k soldiers and billions worth money is enough damage pak has given to india in the form of Kashmir insurgency.

While the Kashmiri are now enough mature and killing dozens of indians each months.(By indian here i mean indian soldiers)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Indian army knows that it is the Indian nation they have to deal with. Present any kind of sh!t story and these one billion ******** would believe it. Now no matter how stupid this story is all the indians on this forum and elsewhere would believe in it. Now if PA would have presented any such type of story, a lot of people would have questioned it here in Pakistan. At least Najam Sethi and the group would have questioned it. Nothing like this exists in India. You kill a 70 year old "militant" and then come up with this story. One billion human type creatures are there to believe in this cr@p. Nothing new.

Mods should keep an eye on this thread. @Aeronaut @Jungibaaz . Take a look on this thread and close it if you also believe it is too stupid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Fireurimagination said:


> So what's your narrative IA was pushing militants/regulars in P0K to spread terrorism?



Indian army is best at killing civilians that's all.

You lost few soldiers to freedom fighters in Indian occupied Kashmir and the day it happened the next day your Indian army released lies to the media that 30 "militants" are trapped and now this story which at its best seems to be another psyops to undermine Nawaz-Manmohan Peace efforts.

That's all Indian warmongering media does NOT want any peace because it will render its masala churning factor jobless


----------



## kaykay

I am sure they got their A$$ spanked again and return with lots of dead bodies like always.


----------



## Gentelman

Well never heard of such news&#8230;&#8230;
Don't know why if this news is true then is really narrated in low voice??
Well Good attempt of IA to sabotage the results and discussions of Nawas-Manmohan meeting but why the shouting by Indians is so much less??
Where is Shev Sina and BJP??
Where are all news channels??


----------



## Fireurimagination

The way reckless PA is behaving in the last few months I am sure there is a big power tussle between them and the Nawaz government


----------



## farhan_9909

janon said:


> Good for us. Keep trying for the unattainable, and keep losing every time.
> 
> Wasn't it Einstein who said that the definition of insanity is trying the same thing over and over, and expecting different results?



Pakistan has achieved everything with kashmir insurgency.

An entry into kashmir once or twice in one year to boost the moral of kashmir for the rise in kashmir insurgency is further Good for us and Much worse for you.

the moral boost of local kashmiri results in situation like past week when 12 of indian troops were killed


----------



## Spring Onion

karan.1970 said:


> This news article is from your beloved Kashmiri Newspaper



 its refreshing that Indians have started giving credit to the credibility of greater Kashmir although all newspapers in Indian Occupied Kashmir have stalks of Indian funding. 


Secondly I stand by my statement which I posted in that 30 militants trapped thread. I said Indian Army came up with fake claim and it has been proven by this thread as well.

My point is not about whether Pakistan had done kargil again or not. My point is Indian army fooled entire India by telling lie about trapping of militants  

just to save own skin


NOTE: OH BTW howcome Indian intelligence gave inputs to greater Kashmir??  nice banya approach to disrupt Peace efforts by Pakistani and Indian PM.

These Indian hawks wont like peace.
@nuclearpak


----------



## Ayush

Spring Onion said:


> the moral of the story is that Indians are pathetic liars and hang on lies for boosting janta's moral



madam ji,it is a kashmiri source.


----------



## Areesh

Well there is still a positive. I can now post news from greater kashmir newspaper. It was just a few months ago when Bharatis were rejecting it when I posted a news from there.


----------



## Fireurimagination

I bet this misadventure was to derail the Manmohan-Nawaz meeting, PA will do it's level best so that peace between India and Pakistan is not possible. Before talking to India, Pakistan should get it's house in order.


----------



## Gentelman

Fireurimagination said:


> The way reckless PA is behaving in the last few months I am sure there is a big power tussle between them and the Nawaz government



Go on dude your Army failed to prove PA involvement in killings of IA Soldiers & your defence minister himself changed his statement 3 times.
Go on learn to prove things first before abising your neighbours of insurgency.


----------



## special

farhan_9909 said:


> Amazing If true.
> 
> This strike certainly prove that indian army is similar to the rest of indians.
> 
> Next time we should launch a massive attack to recapture parts of kashmir valley



shame on you guys. after loosing all the war with india, pakistan is proud of its fighting skill and clams imaginary victory you never learns and still fight only to loss the war with india.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## janon

farhan_9909 said:


> Pakistan has achieved everything with kashmir insurgency.
> 
> An entry into kashmir once or twice in one year to boost the moral of kashmir for the rise in kashmir insurgency is further Good for us and Much worse for you.
> 
> the moral boost of local kashmiri results in situation like past week when 12 of indian troops were killed



And for all that, Indian Kashmir remains Indian. Keep waging wars and losing, to "boost morale" as you claim.


----------



## fast

Indian media is opening its big mouth again, making things up to comfort the fragile ego of Indians. Yawn. Boring.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gentelman

Ayush said:


> madam ji,it is a kashmiri source.



Your Army Officers are still in accused of bribing Kashmiris politicians & media and involved in covert operations inside Pakistan&#8230;&#8230;


----------



## janon

Spring Onion said:


> its refreshing that Indians have started giving credit to the credibility of greater Kashmir although all newspapers in Indian Occupied Kashmir have stalks of Indian funding.
> 
> 
> Secondly I stand by my statement which I posted in that 30 militants trapped thread. I said Indian Army came up with fake claim and it has been proven by this thread as well.
> 
> My point is not about whether Pakistan had done kargil again or not. My point is Indian army fooled entire India by telling lie about trapping of militants
> 
> just to save own skin
> 
> 
> NOTE: OH BTW howcome Indian intelligence gave inputs to greater Kashmir??  nice banya approach to disrupt Peace efforts by Pakistani and Indian PM.
> 
> These Indian hawks wont like peace.
> @nuclearpak



The news is not from "greater Kashmir", it is from "rising Kashmir", which is not a Pakistani propaganda piece.

If you had read the article before commenting, you would have known that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gentelman

Fireurimagination said:


> I bet this misadventure was to derail the Manmohan-Nawaz meeting, PA will do it's level best so that peace between India and Pakistan is not possible. Before talking to India, Pakistan should get it's house in order.




If PA would be involved then such news was heard by Pakistani source of Indian soldiers killing&#8230;&#8230;
they didn't needed to send some people there.


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

Spring Onion said:


> Indian army is best at killing civilians that's all.
> 
> You lost few soldiers to freedom fighters in Indian occupied Kashmir and the day it happened the next day your Indian army released lies to the media that 30 "militants" are trapped and now this story which at its best seems to be another psyops to undermine Nawaz-Manmohan Peace efforts.
> 
> That's all Indian warmongering media does NOT want any peace because it will render its masala churning factor jobless


Just commenting on freedom fighter aspect... You are loosing countless number of soldiers and civilians to similar freedom fighters in Balochistan and against the real soldiers of Islam (talibans in tribal areas and KPK)


----------



## farhan_9909

janon said:


> And for all that, Indian Kashmir remains Indian. Keep waging wars and losing, to "boost morale" as you claim.



I beg to differ

Pakistan kashmir remain with Pakistan ever since 1948 while india has lost a very big part aksai chin to china.


----------



## Ayush

withdrawal from siachen anyone??


----------



## Gentelman

janon said:


> The news is not from "greater Kashmir", it is from "rising Kashmir", which is not a Pakistani propaganda piece.
> 
> If you had read the article before commenting, you would have known that.



If some media is sold to IA Genrals then Its not Pakistani propagenda pice while if any paper is free and doing what it should do then its a propagenda piece&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;
All hail ideot&#8230;


----------



## Ayush

farhan_9909 said:


> I beg to differ
> 
> Pakistan kashmir remain with Pakistan ever since 1948 while india has lost a very big part aksai chin to china.



india lost it,but claims it,while u gave shaksgam valley for a friendship deeper than oceans and higher than mountains.


----------



## Gentelman

Ayush said:


> withdrawal from siachen anyone??



nah baby&#8230;&#8230;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karan.1970

farhan_9909 said:


> *Bangladesh never was half of our country rather even more than 1/4th of Pakistan.
> *Bangladesh's themselves wanted to get seperated.otherwise no matter how much force india could use.seperation of Bangladesh was impossible
> But again they themselves wanted to seperate so.


Yes.. But without Indian army help, they wouldnt have been able to.. And the Indian army was able to do what it did, because the world opinion did not go against it.. 



farhan_9909 said:


> If i reckon than a damage of more than 50k civilians,10k soldiers and billions worth money is enough damage pak has given to india in the form of Kashmir insurgency.



And if you see the cost Pak has incurred (in terms of becoming a terrorist wasteland for all practical purposes) for keeping those wild animals in its backyard to give that damage to India, it seems more like a self goal that Pak army has committed.. 



farhan_9909 said:


> While the Kashmiri are now enough mature and killing dozens of indians each months.(By indian here i mean indian soldiers)



I always thought some Pakistanis were weak in history.. But looks like Maths is also not your strong point 

Have you seen how Pakistani civilians and slaughtering Pakistani forces every day and then you talk about military deaths in J&K

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fireurimagination

Gentelman said:


> Go on dude your Army failed to prove PA involvement in killings of IA Soldiers & your defence minister himself changed his statement 3 times.
> Go on learn to prove things first before abising your neighbours of insurgency.



Yes we failed to prove Kargil was done by PA regulars, 26/11 was done by Pakistanis..etc. You can't wake up a person who is pretending to be asleep.


----------



## janon

farhan_9909 said:


> I beg to differ
> 
> Pakistan kashmir remain with Pakistan ever since 1948 while india has lost a very big part aksai chin to china.



LOL, dear!!! You have to read a bit and learn from whom china got aksai chin.

India has not lost an inch of Indian Kashmir since 1948, and has not tried to take Pakistani Kashmir. Pakistan has tried several times and failed.

Pakistan gifted parts of its own Kashmir to china, hence giving a middle finger to the canard that Pakistanis are supportive of kashmiris, or that Pakistanis want an independent Kashmir. Pakistan really doesn't care, which is why they ceded parts of their own Kashmir to china.


----------



## Gentelman

Ayush said:


> india lost it,but claims it,while u gave shaksgam valley for a friendship deeper than oceans and higher than mountains.



Lets have today's dinner there.
I can hope to come back from that part which we gave for friendship.
Can you be back from that area which you claim??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

> Army has claimed that they have killed 12 to 15 militants after foiling major infiltration bids in Keran sector on intervening night of September 24/25. However, not a single body was found on Line of Control or in no man&#8217;s land.



Yup the dead bodies evaporated in thin air. Damn these evil Pakistanis. They know black magic. Can even disappear there dead bodies from the hands of "mighty" Indian army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scorpionx

farhan_9909 said:


> Pakistan has achieved everything with kashmir insurgency.



To be honest,Pakistan did not achieve anything from Kashmir Insurgency.In fact nobody achieved anything from this featherbrained effort to keep Kashmir smoldering for the last thirty years or so. The only sufferers have been the innocent Kashmiris whose economy ardently depending on tourism.

Secondly,with the deep diving GDP curve,don't you think it's such a waste of dollars which Pakistan keep investing in it's covert warfare? Don't you think the money is too costly for Pakistan to waste in such a mess when your country's basic infrastructure has simply collapsed?


----------



## Gentelman

karan.1970 said:


> Pakistani civilians or paid Afghan dogs getting training & weaponary from you


----------



## special

Gentelman said:


> Your Army Officers are still in accused of bribing Kashmiris politicians & media and involved in covert operations inside Pakistan&#8230;&#8230;



in the mean time your army is still accused of supporting militancy and conducting human rights violations inside and outside pakistan.


----------



## farhan_9909

janon said:


> LOL, dear!!! You have to read a bit and learn from whom china got aksai chin.
> 
> India has not lost an inch of Indian Kashmir since 1948, and has not tried to take Pakistani Kashmir. Pakistan has tried several times and failed.
> 
> Pakistan gifted parts of its own Kashmir to china, hence giving a middle finger to the canard that Pakistanis are supportive of kashmiris, or that Pakistanis want an independent Kashmir. Pakistan really doesn't care, which is why they ceded parts of their own Kashmir to china.



The so called part indian usually boost about pak gifting to China is different and more of a city size.while aksai chin is almost twice the size of israel.and much bigger

this is aksai chin
Aksai Chin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

and this is the trans-karakoram tract which indians falsely claim that pakistna gifted to china.and is more like a size of a city

Trans-Karakoram Tract - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Ayush

Gentelman said:


> nah baby



dont worry we aint going.



Gentelman said:


> Lets have today's dinner there.
> I can hope to come back from that part which we gave for friendship.
> Can you be back from that area which you claim??



nice logic


----------



## Areesh

special said:


> in the mean time your army is still accused of supporting militancy and conducting human rights violations inside and outside pakistan.



Lol human rights violations. Love the shamelessness of you guys when you talk about human rights violations.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

rafiqali said:


> So Pakistan comes in like a thief and feels mighty proud about it.
> 
> Why don't you disband your army and use real burglars if slyly occupying border posts is all you care about.



leave occupied J&K Kashmir with your dignity intact

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Spring Onion

janon said:


> The news is not from "greater Kashmir", it is from "rising Kashmir", which is not a Pakistani propaganda piece.
> 
> If you had read the article before commenting, you would have known that.



Its Indian Propaganda mouth piece.

And I know more about newspapers and their handlers in IoK.

I read it entirely and I know that Indian army wants to sabotage peace process initiated by Pakistani and Indian PM.


----------



## Fireurimagination

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> leave occupied J&K Kashmir with your dignity intact



Just don't hold your breath

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

scorpionx said:


> To be honest,Pakistan did not achieve anything from Kashmir Insurgency.In fact nobody achieved anything from this featherbrained effort to keep Kashmir smoldering for the last thirty years or so. The only sufferers have been the innocent Kashmiris whose economy ardently depending on tourism.
> 
> Secondly,with the deep diving GDP curve,don't you think it's such a waste of dollars which Pakistan keep investing in it's covert warfare? Don't you think the money is too costly for Pakistan to waste in such a mess when your country's basic infrastructure has simply collapsed?



The bigger fact is that since 48 Indian occupied forces and India as a whole did NOT achieve anything by occupying country of Kashmir


----------



## Areesh

janon said:


> The news is not from "greater Kashmir", it is from "rising Kashmir", which is not a Pakistani propaganda piece.
> 
> If you had read the article before commenting, you would have known that.



In other words this is the newspaper which is bribed by Shri Vijay Kumar Singh Sahab.


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Shows Pak army simply does'nt want peace with India. They are more worried about Kashmir than those tribal areas where they have totally lost control.


----------



## special

Areesh said:


> Lol human rights violations. Love the shamelessness of you guys when you talk about human rights violations.



love shame less of you guys talking about india supporting terrorism in pakistan, and indian covert operations


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Fireurimagination said:


> Just don't hold your breath



despite the tar in my lungs, i can hold my breath for extended periods of time

thanks though. . .


patience is a virtue


----------



## Areesh

special said:


> love shame less of you guys talking about india supporting terrorism in pakistan, and indian covert operations



You might love anything but we hate you and your country. How is that?


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

ExtraOdinary said:


> Shows Pak army simply does'nt want peace with India. They are more worried about Kashmir than those tribal areas where they have totally lost control.



compared to 2008, i'd say things are much better now in FATA region

i'd be more worried abour your restive 'red corridor' than to even THINK about focusing on occupied J&K --- which never was and never will be yours --regardless of the barrel of the guns


----------



## Zarvan

karan.1970 said:


> Yes.. They were not militants but Pakistani soldiers. While this report talks about 12-15 of them being killed, the real figure is close to 20... Now wait for news of 20 odd Pakistani army men killed across multiple incidents & locations being released by ISPR over next few weeks in trickles. We will suddenly see an increase in army casualties instead of regular FC casualties in Pakistani COIN operations ..


Sir we proudly claim our soldiers Mr some mistakes was done by Army in Kargil but not any more Mr no Army soldiers have lost their lives in last two months on LOC Mr so stop dreaming Mr


----------



## rockstarIN

Zarvan said:


> Sir we proudly claim our soldiers Mr some mistakes was done by Army in Kargil but not any more Mr no Army soldiers have lost their lives in last two months on LOC Mr so stop dreaming Mr



He mean to say in the coming days.


----------



## SBD-3

Interesting Point


> Army has claimed that they have killed 12 to 15 militants after foiling major infiltration bids in Keran sector on intervening night of September 24/25. However, *not a single body was found on Line of Control or in no mans land*. We believe the gunfight was not meant to flush out infiltrating militants but was aimed at retrieving posts of 3/3 GR captured by Pakistan army, one of the intelligence agency has reported.


If there was a "severe gunfight" why wasn't a single body found?
And that's even more funny. 


> The helicopter gunships, according to sources, were flying only between Kupwara and Panzgam helipads for the purpose of surveillance and *maintain psychological pressure on Pakistan army*, which relentlessly aimed to target the choppers.


Both Indian Army as well as Indian Media is as pathetic as it can get.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> leave occupied J&K Kashmir with your dignity intact



 



Abu Zolfiqar said:


> despite the tar in my lungs, i can hold my breath for extended periods of time
> 
> thanks though. . .
> 
> 
> patience is a virtue



so,which brand do u go for??


----------



## Assault Rifle

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> compared to 2008, i'd say things are much better now in FATA region
> 
> i'd be more worried abour your restive 'red corridor' than to even THINK about focusing on occupied J&K --- which never was and never will be yours --regardless of the barrel of the guns



Maoists have themselves admitted that they are weakened:

Support down, strength & weapons depleted, admits Maoists' central body - Indian Express Mobile


----------



## Ayush

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> compared to 2008, i'd say things are much better now in FATA region
> 
> i'd be more worried abour your restive 'red corridor' than to even THINK about focusing on occupied J&K --- which never was and never will be yours --regardless of the barrel of the guns


*kashmir rahega hindustan*


----------



## rockstarIN

hasnain0099 said:


> Interesting Point
> 
> *If there was a "severe gunfight" why wasn't a single body found?
> And that's even more funny. *
> 
> Both Indian Army as well as Indian Media is as pathetic as it can get.



The same reason that we all, IA/PA respect dead bodies. PA did the hard job to recover the bodies of soldiers at siachin if you remember.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Assault Rifle said:


> Maoists have themselves admitted that they are weakened:
> 
> Support down, strength & weapons depleted, admits Maoists' central body - Indian Express Mobile



things werent looking too good in Jharkand hardly a week back


----------



## scorpionx

Spring Onion said:


> The bigger fact is that since 48 Indian occupied forces and India as a whole did NOT achieve anything by occupying country of Kashmir



1947-48? Really? Indian troops landed on Srinagar only after the full scale onslaught,rape,murder and plundering of innocent kashmiris irrespective of their cast or religion in the hands of Pashtoon Militia and army regulars. What did Pakistan achieve from this extraordinarily imprudent escapade when the valley could have been well yours?


----------



## Areesh

Ayush said:


> *kashmir rahega hindustan*



Haan 55% Kashmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ayush

Areesh said:


> Haan 55% Kashmir.



yaar,ab jala mat.


----------



## Sugarcane

Ayush said:


> *kashmir rahega hindustan*



Toota howa aang


----------



## Ayush

Spring Onion said:


> The bigger fact is that since 48 Indian occupied forces and India as a whole did NOT achieve anything by occupying country of Kashmir



what??


----------



## Areesh

Ayush said:


> yaar,ab jala mat.



45% to India kai doston kai paas rahai ga.


----------



## Ayush

LoveIcon said:


> Toota howa aang



no sir,atoot ang, jo aapne tod diya.  dont worry,they will join together very soon,and will be *under india*


----------



## AMCA

> Your army forgets to man yours posts on most hostile and If the news is true than it's not first time and what you will call it operational competency or incompetency?



@LoveIcon

Sorry dude, that thread is deleted.. so I am posting your answer here...

Have some respect for your Army dude, they planned it better than India, but their operation was foiled by the Indian Army..

We might not have manned it properly but we neither are at any loss here. We accomplished what it should have been at the very border. Nevertheless better late than never..


----------



## JonAsad

karan.1970 said:


> Which also points to the fact that *12-15 deaths* on the enemy side, were actually soldiers and not militants, since retrieving dead bodies is not the modus operendi of the terrorists..
> 
> The narrative in IA dining halls is that it was a Pakistani Border action team which was lured in by showing empty unguarded posts and then slaughtered using pre planned attack vectors and gunships.
> 
> The ambush of a few weeks back hence replied to.



that number completely fits the fantasy indians bill-
Considering 12-15 death have really occurred inside india-
i am sure indian media would have shown the dead bodies like they show propaganda bodies-

this shows nothing but signs of desperation from indian side-
15-20 Pakistani soldiers are dead and your media didnt make a win out of it- highly unbelievable-


----------



## Black Eagle 90

Really it all started by India on Chinese as well as on Pakistani border. As they don't have anything to solve their internal problems so they are keeping the media away from Local news to Borders....


----------



## Rafael

Stupid Source! 

Thread closed..


----------



## sree45

New Delhi: Even as Prime Minister Manmohan Singh met Nawaz Sharif in New York, Indian troops were engaged in a gunfight to clear Pakistani troops who had occupied a ghost village alone the Line of Control (LoC) in Jammu and Kashmir, sources said. According to sources, fighting is still taking place in the village of Shala Bhata. Pakistani irregulars and special force personnel are reportedly using abandoned houses as cover to fire at Indian soldiers. This is the first time since the 2001-2002 near-war that Pakistani troops have held territory in India. The intrusion took place on the night of September 23 when a routine troop rotation was happening on the Indian side. 

Read more at: J&K: Pakistani troops occupy Indian village along the LoC, say sources

Pakistan Army has done it again. According to reports, Pakistan armymen have taken over Shala Bhata village in Kupwara district of Jammu and Kashmir.

According to IB sources, the troops were engaged in a 'small-scale war' with the Pakistan Army.

Pakistan armymen had entered a village in Kupwara on September 23.

Reports also suggest that the Pakistan armymen have taken control of few Indian posts.

The intermittent firing is going on at the Line of Control (LoC) between Indian Army and Pakistan Army regulars.

http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/pakistan-troops-enter-village-in-kupwara-ib-indicates-at-small-scale-war/1/312739.html


----------



## Truth Finder

Old news.

*Pak army repeats Kargil in Keran*

_Captured 3 Indian posts in Keran sector last month.No infiltration but war with &#8216;enemy&#8217; troops. Indian army launched small scale war, used helicopter gunships. Occupied posts retrieved after days of intense fight_







Srinagar, Oct 1: On September 23 when army claimed that they foiled major infiltration bids on Line of Control in Keran sector in border district of Kupwara, the troops were actually engaged in a &#8216;small scale war&#8217; with Pakistan army, which had reportedly captured three sensitive posts of India at Lasdutt forests along the LoC.
The posts were allegedly captured by Pakistan army owing to negligence of army&#8217;s 3/3 GR unit negligence.
&#8220;Three posts which are one kilometer close to no man&#8217;s land in Keran sector under jurisdiction of police station Trehgam at Lasdutt forest near Jumgand, Shalbathe were negligently vacated by Indian army a week or so earlier. Owing to dense forests and typical topography, the posts remained unmonitored all these days, and Pakistani soldiers occupied them,&#8221; the report submitted by one intelligence agency reveals.
The inputs and reports submitted by various security agencies suggest that on intervening night of September 22/23, army men noticed suspicious movement of around 20-30 men in posts around Lasdutt forests and sounded alert within the grid.
While all security and intelligence agencies are bound to share inputs and ideas regarding counter intelligence operations in Valley, highly placed sources said prior to launching an operation to recapture the lost posts, army issued strict directions to its officials and other concerned agencies to suspend their communication with all Non Civilian Authorities (NCA) in the Valley to avoid criticism and embarrassment.
However, anticipating that combat operation could prolong and spread in other areas, army tried to present it as anti-infiltration operation. It claimed to have killed a dreaded militant in neighboring Machil sector on the intervening night of September 22/23. The deceased later turned out to be 70-years-old man. &#8220;Army&#8217;s intention was to keep ground open for fight in other neighboring sectors to give an impression that troops were combating infiltrating militants without letting media know the reality,&#8221; sources said.
After handing over body of &#8216;dreaded militant&#8217; (70-year-old man) to Police Station Kupwara, Army lodged an FIR No 237 under Section 507 on September 25 and claimed that the militant was killed and an army man injured in the firefight in Machil sector. However, police grew suspicious and refused to accept the body. It was only after the insistence of Army officials that police accepted the body.
Subsequently, army lodged a second FIR under section 241 on September 29 in Police Station Kupwara. This time army claimed to have recovered huge cache of arms and ammunition from the encounter spot, where 70-year-old militant was killed.
Rising Kashmir had on September 27 reported that a dreaded infiltrating militant killed by army in Machil sector had turned out to be 70-years-old man.
Sources said Army&#8217;s 268 Mountain Brigade launched an all out operation to reclaim the captured posts from Pakistan army. Army also mobilized troops from other areas to assist Mountain brigade in reclaiming the lost posts.
The 268 mountain Brigade, which was leading the ground battle, had on September 25 lodged an FIR in Police station Trehgam under Section 241 stating that a search operation was launched after detecting suspected movement of militants.
&#8220;In the first assault, army men had to retreat after Pakistani troops fired heavily on them. The dense forests also proved advantageous to Pakistani soldiers as it provided adequate cover to them. Army called in para-troops and helicopter gunships to retrieve the lost posts,&#8221; sources said.
They said after aggressive response by Pakistani soldiers numbering around 30, additional troops were rushed in and helicopter gunship made repeated attempts to push them back. &#8220;The &#8216;evacuation mission&#8217; by paratroops also failed to serve the purpose due to which army launched massive ground assault to reclaim their lost positions&#8221;.
The helicopter gunships, according to sources, were flying only between Kupwara and Panzgam helipads for the purpose of surveillance and maintain psychological pressure on Pakistan army, which relentlessly aimed to target the choppers.
&#8220;The Pakistan army didn&#8217;t allow choppers to reach near the posts captured by them and targetted them repeatedly with heavy weapons. Later, army didn&#8217;t use choppers fearing that any crash would bring the issue into limelight and bring facts before media,&#8221; sources said.
They said after two days of continuous fierce gun battle, army eventually retrieved their posts from Pakistan army and concluded the operation.
&#8220;Army has claimed that they have killed 12 to 15 militants after foiling major infiltration bids in Keran sector on intervening night of September 24/25. However, not a single body was found on Line of Control or in no man&#8217;s land. We believe the gunfight was not meant to flush out infiltrating militants but was aimed at retrieving posts of 3/3 GR captured by Pakistan army,&#8221; one of the intelligence agency has reported.
Sources said army played a very clever and mature role to avoid any leakage to the media regarding the gunfight with Pakistan army men in Kupwara forest, which could have exposed its negligence.
&#8220;As the confrontation was on large scale in the strategically sensitive area, the news story of trapping 30 militants by army while foiling infiltration attempt in Keran sector was deliberately leaked to a particular news agency to avoid media attention from reality,&#8221; they said.
Rising Kashmir has got an access to sensitive inputs and reports submitted by various security and intelligence agencies, which suggest that not a single evidence is favouring army&#8217;s claim of killing fifteen militants by foiling infiltration attempts in Keran sector.
Army officials gave media bytes to news channels separately to divert focus from the main issue and keep mediamen engaged about foiling of &#8220;infiltration attempts&#8221; and gunfight with militants.
GoC of Srinagar-based 15 Corps Lt Gen Gurmeet Singh addressed media persons recently and informed them that a major infiltration was foiled in Keran sector. &#8220;A group of 30 militants has been trapped and about 12-15 infiltrating militants were killed,&#8221; he had said.
India and Pakistani troops fought Kargil war in 1999 after Pakistani soldiers and militants had occupied heights and posts in Kargil in May. Later, Pakistan was forced to withdrew from the heights.

Pak army repeats Kargil in Keran

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

*Army officials deny Pak occupation of any village along the Line Of Control
*


----------



## farhan_9909

better late than never

I hope they proceed toward the valley soon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## janon

Jason bourne said:


> *Army officials deny Pak occupation of any village along the Line Of Control
> *



Indian army or pak army?

(BTW, apologies for my non-communication on the FB page. Will message you soon.)

@karan.1970 : That's the first time I know of on PDF that somebody's inside info turned out to be true.


----------



## Ayush

farhan_9909 said:


> better late than never
> 
> I hope they proceed toward the valley soon

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jason bourne

janon said:


> Indian army or pak army?
> 
> (BTW, apologies for my non-communication on the FB page. Will message you soon.)
> 
> @karan.1970 : That's the first time I know of on PDF that somebody's inside info turned out to be true.




INDIAN ARMY .... Please bro come soon need u there FB

And some of @COLDHERTED AVIATOR insider infos turned out to be true

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

There is no occupation by Pakistan, it was intrusion and Pakistan has reported to have suffered a causality of 20 - 30 while retreating

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Truth Finder

[Bregs];4832771 said:


> There is no occupation by Pakistan, it was intrusion and Pakistan has reported to have suffered a causality of 20 - 30 while retreating


They are all killed.



farhan_9909 said:


> better late than never
> 
> I hope they proceed toward the valley soon



20-30 pak army soldiers are sent to 'Jannat'. And , others again ran back.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

New Delhi: The Army on Wednesday said it foiled an infiltration bid by Pakistan-backed terrorists in the Keran sector on the Line of Control (LoC) last week and search operations were going on there. 

"An infiltration bid was attempted last week by terrorists which was foiled by the Army. The search operations are still on," the Army headquarters said here. 


The response was given by the Army after reports suggested that Pakistani troops had occupied an uninhabited village named Shala Bhat in Keran sector on the LoC inside the Indian territory and a gunbattle was on to drive them away. 

The Army headquarters termed the reports as "totally incorrect". 

In the recent past, there have been several actions by the Pakistani Border Action Team on the LoC including the January incident in which two Indian soldiers were killed, including beheading of one of them, and the August incident killing Army men. 

PTI 
Pakistan violates ceasefire as Manmohan returns after meeting Sharif

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

Truth Finder said:


> 20-30 pak army soldiers are sent to 'Jannat'. And , others again ran back.



any official proof?

or your similar to your armed forces officials?not to be believed?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fireurimagination

Same news with many a twists, waiting for something official to come out


----------



## hunter_hunted

Just a practice session nothing to worry about you Indians. Dont worry we will leave soon Our Troops are on Camping Sessions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

we didn't occupied it was our village my son .



Truth Finder said:


> They are all killed.
> 
> 
> 
> 20-30 pak army soldiers are sent to 'Jannat'. And , others again ran back.






well let me show you some real picture if they advanced in india its mean *they wiped out defense* . how on earth can be advance without destroy defense lines ? and what was doing indian army yesterday night ?hip hop dance ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karan.1970

janon said:


> Indian army or pak army?
> 
> (BTW, apologies for my non-communication on the FB page. Will message you soon.)
> 
> @karan.1970 : That's the first time I know of on PDF that somebody's inside info turned out to be true.



Hey.. I also gave a heads up on the big time retaliation IA did a few weeks back that took out 10-12 PA men when 5 odd bunkers on Pak side were destroyed and how Pakistan released the story of those deaths in batches of 1-2 to avoid a morale drop..

But no inside info. Do not know any one high up in IA. Just chatter in the army canteen and mess halls..

Anything else (confidential stuff) being put up on a public forum would be a huge disservice to the country



farhan_9909 said:


> better late than never
> 
> I hope they proceed toward the valley soon



They have already been kicked back.. This was a mouse trap that took out close to 20 of your men..

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Agnostic_Indian

karan.1970 said:


> Hey.. I also gave a heads up on the big time retaliation IA did a few weeks back that took out 10-12 PA men when 5 odd bunkers on Pak side were destroyed and how Pakistan released the story of those deaths in batches of 1-2 to avoid a morale drop..
> 
> But no inside info. Do not know any one high up in IA. Just chatter in the army canteen and mess halls..
> 
> Anything else (confidential stuff) being put up on a public forum would be a huge disservice to the country



karan be careful on posting such chit chat info in the forum..we should not compromise the secrecy and security of our country.

*latest update - army denied the village occupation story. *


----------



## Imran Khan

karan.1970 said:


> Hey.. I also gave a heads up on the big time retaliation IA did a few weeks back that took out 10-12 PA men when 5 odd bunkers on Pak side were destroyed and how Pakistan released the story of those deaths in batches of 1-2 to avoid a morale drop..
> 
> But no inside info. Do not know any one high up in IA. Just chatter in the army canteen and mess halls..
> 
> Anything else (confidential stuff) being put up on a public forum would be a huge disservice to the country
> 
> 
> 
> They have already been kicked back.. This was a mouse trap that took out close to 20 of your men..



lolz man when we have no death should we cry baby like india and cry ? in fact they are fighting with you guys since 65 years and they know well how to stay save and fight. moral can be more high if they lose friends and co solders they hit back hard . its clear from day one our post have 4-5 solders yours have 20-30 at LOC posts so you one direct hit take 5 and ours 20 or even our miss hit shot take 5 indians on loc . be happy with your wet dreams and fake stories . now think abut recover occupied village no BLA BLA .or may you wait as peak 5353 you lost in pakistani hand most highest peak in kargil and even today pakistani solders sitting on it waiting for your recovery of peak .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nemesis102

*Pakistani troops last occupied positions on the Indian side of the Line of Control in July, 2002, taking Loonda Post&#8212; part of the same sector where fighting is now underway. India responded, on that occasion, by using eight Mirage 2000 aircraft to drop precision-guided bombs on to the four occupied bunkers. Following the air strike, troops supported by 155-millimetre howitzers retook the positions.* 

Read more at: Exclusive: While PM talked peace, Pak grabbed ghost village on LoC | Firstpost


----------



## Truth Finder

Imran Khan said:


> well let me show you some real picture if they advanced in india its mean *they wiped out defense* . how on earth can be advance without destroy defense lines ? and what was doing indian army yesterday night ?hip hop dance ?



The posts were allegedly captured by Pakistan army owing to negligence of army&#8217;s 3/3 GR unit. They were not careful.


----------



## karan.1970

Agnostic_Indian said:


> karan be careful on posting such chit chat info in the forum..we should not compromise the secrecy and security of our country.
> 
> *latest update - army denied the village occupation story. *



I know dude.. What I just talked of is a street chatter in noida as well.. So public knowledge.. As I said, I do not know any one high up in the military so if something has reached me, its pretty much common knowledge. Its just that since I am friends with a lot of army families, I get to hear it a day or two earlier that it becoming very common.. Nothing else..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

Agnostic_Indian said:


> karan be careful on posting such chit chat info in the forum..we should not compromise the secrecy and security of our country.
> 
> *latest update - army denied the village occupation story. *


lolz as we don't know ? hundreds of spies inside indian army work for ISI and thousands of civilans in only kasmir working for ISI . or they just look forums ?

try google and see magic 

Woman, jawan held for helping ISI agent - Times Of India

'Arrested J&K jawan was passing info to ISI' - Times Of India
Man found working for ISI in Indian Army unit for yrs, held - News Oneindia


Army clerk arrested for passing on classified data to ISI agent in Nepal : India, News - India Today


Indian Army Officer honey trapped by ISI | NDTV.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vK_man

Imran Khan said:


> lolz as we don't know ? hundreds of spies inside indian army work for ISI and thousands of civilans in only kasmir working for ISI . or they just look forums ?
> 
> try google and see magic
> 
> Woman, jawan held for helping ISI agent - Times Of India
> 
> 'Arrested J&K jawan was passing info to ISI' - Times Of India
> Man found working for ISI in Indian Army unit for yrs, held - News Oneindia
> 
> 
> Army clerk arrested for passing on classified data to ISI agent in Nepal : India, News - India Today
> 
> 
> Indian Army Officer honey trapped by ISI | NDTV.com



Both sides infiltrate each other. 

ISI is nothing but an appendage of CIA.India is under control of CIA. Since 65 years we have been fighting each other over silly things like religion . You are sane and see through the religion BS. How long will we fight each other for outside forces?


----------



## Agnostic_Indian

Imran Khan said:


> lolz as we don't know ? hundreds of spies inside indian army work for ISI and thousands of civilans in only kasmir working for ISI . or they just look forums ?
> 
> try google and see magic
> 
> Woman, jawan held for helping ISI agent - Times Of India
> 
> 'Arrested J&K jawan was passing info to ISI' - Times Of India
> Man found working for ISI in Indian Army unit for yrs, held - News Oneindia
> 
> 
> Army clerk arrested for passing on classified data to ISI agent in Nepal : India, News - India Today
> 
> 
> Indian Army Officer honey trapped by ISI | NDTV.com



what ever ! as a Indian I don't want any negligence from my fellow members here..what we post here thinking as a insignificant info may have a greater value and impact..just being careful.


----------



## Spring Onion

[Bregs];4832771 said:


> There is no occupation by Pakistan, it was intrusion and Pakistan has reported to have suffered a causality of 20 - 30 while retreating



Nothing of the sort happened.

Indian media and warmongering lobbies are out to sabotage Peace efforts by Pakistani and Indian PM.

The anti-congress lobbies in media and within Indian army have first tried to fooled the Indian nation by saying that 30 militants were trapped in the area and now after MMS-NS met in agreed to peace talks, The Modi mania is out there to sabotage it.

BTW I dint know we had occupied Haryana

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

Spring Onion said:


> Nothing of the sort happened.
> 
> Indian media and warmongering lobbies are out to sabotage Peace efforts by Pakistani and Indian PM.
> 
> The anti-congress lobbies in media and within Indian army have first tried to fooled the Indian nation by saying that 30 militants were trapped in the area and now after MMS-NS met in agreed to peace talks, The Modi mania is out there to sabotage it.
> 
> BTW I dint know we had occupied Haryana



True these all are unconfirmed reports except that Some militants around 30 were hold up inside territory now they were terrorists s or regular army has not been confirmed officially many of them were killed too, all is media speculation as of now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

More and more Indian jingoist media reporting this non existing and fake small scale war just a couple of days after meeting between the two PM's. Just reiterates our believe that Indian media is as warmonger and anti Pakistan as a internet hindu on PDF or BR.



[Bregs];4832919 said:


> True these all are unconfirmed reports except that Some militants around 30 were hold up inside territory now they were terrorists s or regular army has not been confirmed officially many of them were killed too, all is media speculation as of now



Nobody was holed up anywhere. There are no dead bodies and it seems illogical and unrealistic that Pakistanis crossed LOC and occupied an Indian village. It looks more like a sabotage from inside India against Indo-Pak peace process after meeting between your and our PMs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian...army-presence-indian-village.html#post4832928

I think this should end here right now. @karan.1970 should stop boosting about his "sources", Indians should shut up. We Pakistanis should bookmark this thread for a good laughter in the future and move on. End of story.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

[Bregs];4832919 said:


> True these all are unconfirmed reports except that Some militants around 30 were hold up inside territory now they were terrorists s or regular army has not been confirmed officially many of them were killed too, all is media speculation as of now



)))))))))))) well even if we for the sake of argument believe Indian army claim about either Pak Army soldiers or 30 freedom fighters trapped there its been so many days sooooooooooo many days so what happened to those number of human?

Few Indians claimed that about 20-30 killed the question is that even your Indian paid newspaper (which Indian army used for spreading propaganda of this type for sabotaging peace talks) claimed that NOBODY Has been recovered by Indian army.

The question remains if these people were in Indian Occupied Kashmir where the bodies have vanished if India reclaimed the posts?

Besides were Indian armymen heroes of Bollywood who don't suffer a minor injury but uproots trees and kill hundreds of people single handedly

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doppelganger

@Spring Onion ji bodies can either be cremated or buried depending on religious considerations.


----------



## [Bregs]

Spring Onion said:


> )))))))))))) well even if we for the sake of argument believe Indian army claim about either Pak Army soldiers or 30 freedom fighters trapped there its been so many days sooooooooooo many days so what happened to those number of human?
> 
> Few Indians claimed that about 20-30 killed the question is that even your Indian paid newspaper (which Indian army used for spreading propaganda of this type for sabotaging peace talks) claimed that NOBODY Has been recovered by Indian army.
> 
> The question remains if these people were in Indian Occupied Kashmir where the bodies have vanished if India reclaimed the posts?
> 
> Besides were Indian armymen heroes of Bollywood who don't suffer a minor injury but uproots trees and kill hundreds of people single handedly



Media is very irresponsible now a days no doubt they make thing sensational, without nay official confirmations these incidents will remain speculatively suspect


----------



## Spring Onion

doppelganger said:


> @Spring Onion ji bodies can either be cremated or buried depending on religious considerations.



before making wild speculation why don't you read what the army is saying now  I mean yours


----------



## Spring Onion

[Bregs];4832986 said:


> Media is very irresponsible now a days no doubt they make thing sensational, without nay official confirmations these incidents will remain speculatively suspect



Indian media is always used for forwarding Indian policies but the new game changer is the division between so-called nationalists aka Modi group and Congress supporters.

Those Indians who see their masala business winding up due to peace talks do such stunts of false claims either against China or Pakistan whenever the leaders agree to talks


----------



## Hulk

I pray for peace at LOC. The soldiers who will lose life or limb, they or their family will suffer. We will just feel better at each others loss. Fighting should have some objectives, including terrorism. I feel J&K fight does not seems to have objective.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spring Onion

indianrabbit said:


> I pray for peace at LOC. The soldiers who will lose life or limb, they or their family will suffer. We will just feel better at each others loss. Fighting should have some objectives, including terrorism. I feel J&K fight does not seems to have objective.



in the other thread you will happy over this claim by Indians.

What happened now?

Why you guys fed the lies through media earlier??


----------



## anonymus

[Bregs];4833046 said:


> Well the lesser is said about the antics of Feku/Modi the better it is
> 
> 
> 
> Well the lesser is said about the antics of Feku/Modi the better it is
> 
> 
> 
> Well the lesser is said about the antics of Feku/Modi the better it is
> 
> 
> 
> Well the lesser is said about the antics of Feku/Modi the better it is
> 
> 
> 
> Well the lesser is said about the antics of Feku/Modi the better it is
> 
> 
> 
> Well the lesser is said about the antics of Feku/Modi the better it is
> 
> 
> 
> Well the lesser is said about the antics of Feku/Modi the better it is
> 
> 
> 
> Well the lesser is said about the antics of Feku/Modi the better it is
> 
> 
> 
> Well the lesser is said about the antics of Feku/Modi the better it is
> 
> 
> 
> Well the lesser is said about the antics of Feku/Modi the better it is
> 
> 
> 
> Well the lesser is said about the antics of Feku/Modi the better it is
> 
> 
> 
> Well the lesser is said about the antics of Feku/Modi the better it is
> 
> 
> 
> Well the lesser is said about the antics of Feku/Modi the better it is
> 
> 
> 
> Well the lesser is said about the antics of Feku/Modi the better it is
> 
> 
> 
> Well the lesser is said about the antics of Feku/Modi the better it is
> 
> 
> 
> Well the lesser is said about the antics of Feku/Modi the better it is
> 
> 
> 
> Well the lesser is said about the antics of Feku/Modi the better it is
> 
> 
> 
> Well the lesser is said about the antics of Feku/Modi the better it is
> 
> 
> 
> Well the lesser is said about the antics of Feku/Modi the better it is
> 
> 
> 
> Well the lesser is said about the antics of Feku/Modi the better it is
> 
> 
> 
> Well the lesser is said about the antics of Feku/Modi the better it is
> 
> 
> 
> Well the lesser is said about the antics of Feku/Modi the better it is
> 
> 
> 
> Well the lesser is said about the antics of Feku/Modi the better it is
> 
> 
> 
> Well the lesser is said about the antics of Feku/Modi the better it is
> 
> 
> 
> Well the lesser is said about the antics of Feku/Modi the better it is
> 
> 
> 
> Well the lesser is said about the antics of Feku/Modi the better it is
> 
> 
> 
> Well the lesser is said about the antics of Feku/Modi the better it is
> 
> 
> 
> Well the lesser is said about the antics of Feku/Modi the better it is
> 
> 
> 
> Well the lesser is said about the antics of Feku/Modi the better it is
> 
> 
> 
> Well the lesser is said about the antics of Feku/Modi the better it is
> 
> 
> 
> Well the lesser is said about the antics of Feku/Modi the better it is
> 
> 
> 
> Well the lesser is said about the antics of Feku/Modi the better it is
> 
> 
> 
> Well the lesser is said about the antics of Feku/Modi the better it is



Damn;

Talk about obsession and...........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

Spring Onion said:


> before making wild speculation why don't you read what the army is saying now  I mean yours



That is being supposedly said to avoid escalating the matter. This is what Praveen Swami is saying:His sources by the way, are usually very good.



> Update: IBN7&#8242;s Khalid Husain has reported that Army sources said there is face to face firing going on as after the infiltration into Indian posts which were unmonitored for week. The report adds that Indian army launched operations using helicopter gunships. The posts were allegedly captured by men wearing Pakistan army uniform. The army has denied capturing anyone and says they have killed 22 infiltrators.
> 
> Even as Prime Minister Manmohan Singh met with Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif in New York, Indian troops were engaged in a murderous fight to clear Pakistani troops who have occupied a ghost village alone the Line of Control, highly placed military sources have told Firstpost. This is the first time since the 2001-02 near-war that Pakistani troops have held territory across the Line of Control, and comes as a ceasefire declared after that conflict unravels.
> 
> Fighting, the sources said, is still taking place in the village of Shala Bhata, where Pakistani irregulars and special forces personnel are using abandoned homes to fire on troops attempting to clear the area.
> 
> Lieutenant-General Gurmeet Singh, commander of the Srinagar-based XV corps, said earlier this week 12 terrorists had been killed in the fighting  a statement that was misreported and referred to a separate fidayeen strike on police and military installations in Samba. A spokesperson at army headquarters in New Delhi said he had no confirmation yet on Indian casualties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Theres no confirmation yet about who the infiltrators are, the Delhi-based military spokesperson said, but some of the bodies weve recovered are wearing uniforms, which is suggestive. More important, the tactics and disciplined use of firepower by the infiltrators show they are likely special forces personnel, not just infiltrators.*
> 
> *The intrusion, the sources said, took place on the night of 23 September, taking advantage of gaps in patrolling which took place when troops of the 20 Kumaon regiment were handing over charge to the 3-3 Gurkha, during a routine rotation of troops. The intruders took cover in unoccupied observation posts overlooking a nullah, or village stream, as well as abandoned homes.*
> 
> Earlier this year, five Indian soldiers were executed in an ambush near Chakan-da-Bagh in Poonch, when the 21 Bihar were handing over charge of a stretch of the Sarla battalion area to the 14 Maratha Light Infantry. This suggests the Pakistani army is carefully monitoring the Line of Control, an intelligence official told Firstpost, identifying weaknesses to stage strikes of opportunity.
> 
> *Shala Bhata, some 20 kilometres as the crow flies from the district headquarters at Keran, looks over the Kishanganga river, and is perched on a strategically-vital arc that overlooks Pakistans main line of communication to the northern stretches of the Line of Control.*
> 
> In 1990, many inhabitants of the villages 21-odd families left for Pakistan, fearing imminent fighting. They continue to live just across the Line of Control, in a hamlet also called Shala Bhata. Pakistani troops have a small encampment just across the Line of Control. The remainder of the villages inhabitants were evacuated from the area in 1999-1999, amidst intense Pakistani fire directed at adjoining Indian military positions.
> 
> The occupation of the ghost village of Shala Bhata began less than a week before Prime Minister Singh held talks with Prime Minister Sharif in New York. Their discussions centred around measures to deescalate tensions on the line of control. The two Prime Ministers ordered their Directors-General of Military Operations to hold talks to defuse growing tensions.
> 
> Pakistani troops last occupied positions on the Indian side of the Line of Control in July, 2002, taking Loonda Post part of the same sector where fighting is now underway. India responded, on that occasion, by using eight Mirage 2000 aircraft to drop precision-guided bombs on to the four occupied bunkers. Following the air strike, troops supported by 155-millimetre howitzers retook the positions.
> 
> The daylight air assault, government sources told Firstpost, had been authorised at the highest political leavel, and were intended to demonstrate that India would not hesitate to escalate the conflict if provoked.
> 
> In earlier years, though, both armies frequently occupied posts vacated by their adversaries along the Line of Control, jockeying for tactical positional superiority. This would often lead to skirmishes and artillery exchanges.
> 
> Exclusive: While PM talked peace, Pak grabbed ghost village on LoC | Firstpost

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vicar

Srinagar: The army today said Indian troops were being "heavily engaged" by continuous firing from Pakistan along the Line of Control in Jammu and Kashmir, after an infiltration bid by an unusually large group of 30 to 40 terrorists last week.

Lt-General Gurmeet Singh of the Army's 15 Corps said the terrorists who tried to enter India had the backing of special troops, but stopped short of saying that these could be Pakistani soldiers. "There were some special troops (involved in the infiltration bid), the training shows it. It is different from earlier attempts," he said. 

Today is the ninth day of the encounter which began after the infiltration bid in the Keran-Mendhar sector of Kashmir on September 24 and was on as Prime Minister Manmohan Singh met Nawaz Sharif in New York on Sunday and agreed that de-escalating tension along the border must be a priority. 

The general said the infiltrators had been cordoned off and 12 of them have been killed. "The operation is completely under our control, have faith in us," said the officer, "The area is difficult. Our people are being engaged from across the LOC. We are proceeding with caution."

Asked why no bodies of terrorists had been found, the general said: "Retrieving bodies of dead terrorists is of no consequence to us. There are many rumours in cyberspace. Wait for operations to be over. We will share details with you. "

The army has also denied reports that Pakistani troops had occupied an abandoned village near the LoC and was using abandoned homes to fire at Indian soldiers.

Five Indian soldiers have been injured in the ongoing encounter, one just yesterday. Army sources had earlier said 300 militants were waiting to infiltrate.

At his meeting with Mr Sharif on Sunday, Dr Singh had said peace along the LoC was a precondition for normalisation of ties between India and Pakistan.

His meeting with the Pakistan PM was criticised by the opposition after twin terror attacks in Jammu and a spurt in attacks along the LoC in recent months.


by Deepshikha Ghosh
NDTV


----------



## OrionHunter

[Bregs];4832771 said:


> There is no occupation by Pakistan, it was intrusion and Pakistan has reported to have suffered a causality of 20 - 30 while retreating


As per intel reports, 15 Pak soldiers were killed in the op and were taken back by the retreating Pak soldiers before the IA could re-occupy the posts. It would have been nice if the IA had managed to retrieve a couple to show to the world what the PA is up to. And the PA blames the IA for ceasefire violations! Jeeez!


----------



## SarthakGanguly

[MENTION=148509][Bregs][/MENTION] - post of no value


----------



## IND151

So far no official confirmation.


----------



## indushek

whats going on with this same reply being posted numerous times.

Its like the imposition teachers used to hand out to bad kids in the class, to write something 100 times so on....

My god is it OCD or some problem with the site [MENTION=148509][Bregs][/MENTION] man please check if you are posting so many times without knowing.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dillinger

@Bang Galore 

AO of the current combing operations. The infiltration took place almost a week back. The posts have been cleared. The combatants were dressed in military fatigues and did carry heavy weapons, not an indication of being soldiers from the Pakistani army though. Identification is still an ongoing process. As many as 3-5 combatants may have slipped into the foliage after the main force was repelled. 

Legend- a) Black marking:- Nullah which was used for the infiltration. b) Crimson marking:- Site of an abandoned settlement, 4 small and broken down structures visible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karan.1970

Areesh said:


> http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian...army-presence-indian-village.html#post4832928
> 
> I think this should end here right now. @karan.1970 should stop boosting about his "sources", Indians should shut up. We Pakistanis should bookmark this thread for a good laughter in the future and move on. End of story.



Never bo*a*sted about any sources mate..


----------



## Bang Galore

IND151 said:


> So far no official confirmation.



There is enough to suggest that something is going on. The BJP has now got into the act wanting the Defence Minister, the PM to make a statement and the CoAS to clarify.


----------



## Spring Onion

Bang Galore said:


> There is enough to suggest that something is going on. The BJP has now got into the act wanting the Defence Minister, the PM to make a statement and the CoAS to clarify.



BJP once again puts Indian Army in a bad situation

there is limit political propaganda but seems BJP walas have gone bonkers


----------



## Bang Galore

Dillinger said:


> @Bang Galore
> 
> AO of the current combing operations. The infiltration took place almost a week back. The posts have been cleared. The combatants were dressed in military fatigues and did carry heavy weapons, not an indication of being soldiers from the Pakistani army though. Identification is still an ongoing process. As many as 3-5 combatants may have slipped into the foliage after the main force was repelled.



_*Lt-General Gurmeet Singh of the Army's 15 Corps said the terrorists who tried to enter India had the backing of special troops, but stopped short of saying that these could be Pakistani soldiers. "There were some special troops (involved in the infiltration bid), the training shows it. It is different from earlier attempts," he said.

*_


----------



## Dillinger

[MENTION=148509][Bregs][/MENTION] Good work mate, you just redefined the term "ad nauseam".




Bang Galore said:


> _*Lt-General Gurmeet Singh of the Army's 15 Corps said the terrorists who tried to enter India had the backing of special troops, but stopped short of saying that these could be Pakistani soldiers. "There were some special troops (involved in the infiltration bid), the training shows it.
> 
> *_




Well they did have intelligence, that area is covered by posts which had been recently vacated in a routine hand over of the area to 3/3 GR. These things can be avoided, if the babus up top realize that ELINT across the LOC is a must. Not that there is much chance of such an epiphany occurring.


----------



## indushek

If there is something going on like this the news should be made public, instead of brushing it under the rug.

Why should anybody hide it ?? i mean its like covering up an attempt to murder.



Bang Galore said:


> There is enough to suggest that something is going on. The BJP has now got into the act wanting the Defence Minister, the PM to make a statement and the CoAS to clarify.



The talk about this event being kept under wraps for Manmohan NS meet is laughable. This can add for some diplomatic pressure of sorts.


----------



## janon

Dillinger said:


> [MENTION=148509][Bregs][/MENTION] Good work mate, you just redefined the term "ad nauseam".



The most ironically funny thing about that repeated post is that his post said "The less said the better.", and he said _that_ 50+ times. LOL.


----------



## Rafi

More fake encounters from the masters of faking.


----------



## Spring Onion

Bang Galore said:


> That is being supposedly said to avoid escalating the matter. This is what Praveen Swami is saying:His sources by the way, are usually very good.



but its updates from some IBN's Khalid Hussain.

anyway even the above writ up says 



The occupation of the ghost village of Shala Bhata began less than a week before Prime Minister Singh held talks with Prime Minister Sharif in New York. Their discussions centred around measures to deescalate tensions on the line of control. The two Prime Ministers ordered their Directors-General of Military Operations to hold talks to defuse growing tensions.

Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian...ge-along-loc-say-sources-3.html#ixzz2gZP3tKju


The question is why Indian Army had to claim such a thing only after MMS and Nawaz Sharif agreed to carry on peace talks and normalize the situation?

It seems your Indian army does NOT want any peace at LoC.


----------



## Killswitch

farhan_9909 said:


> better late than never
> 
> I hope they proceed toward the valley soon



They are. Its called the valley of death. They will fit right in with the terrorists already there.


----------



## onionkiller

Rafi said:


> More fake encounters from the masters of faking.



your people were fake ? i dnt knew that pakistani people say there armymen fake


----------



## Star Wars

OrionHunter said:


> As per intel reports, 15 Pak soldiers were killed in the op and were taken back by the retreating Pak soldiers before the IA could re-occupy the posts. It would have been nice if the IA had managed to retrieve a couple to show to the world what the PA is up to. And the PA blames the IA for ceasefire violations! Jeeez!



Wierd...... the article on first post suggests recovered bodies which looks like special ops

*There&#8217;s no confirmation yet about who the infiltrators are&#8221;, the Delhi-based military spokesperson said, &#8220;but some of the bodies we&#8217;ve recovered are wearing uniforms, which is suggestive. More important, the tactics and disciplined use of firepower by the infiltrators show they are likely special forces personnel, not just infiltrators*

http://www.firstpost.com/india/excl...ge-on-loc-1147267.html?utm_source=ref_article


----------



## A1Kaid

"Indian village" no such thing in Kashmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rafi

onionkiller said:


> your people were fake ? i dnt knew that pakistani people say there armymen fake



You are also fake my little indian friend.


----------



## janon

I don't know how many people Pakistan is prepared to sacrifice, before they realize that J&K will forever remain India's.


----------



## Foo_Fighter

Poor Pak army would never learn. After Kargil when they got humiliated by India they tried to do it again and failed. There is a saying "Once you make a mistake you learn, however you make the same mistake again you are stupid" ... by that logic I must not say much about Pak army.


----------



## GR!FF!N

guys..see this..

new reports with thermal footage in the below of that page.

http://ibnlive.in.com/news/jk-army-...***-a-village-along-the-loc/425945-3-245.html


----------



## onionkiller

Rafi said:


> You are also fake my little indian friend.



looks you dnt have anything to post my big friend.


----------



## karan.1970

Keran: 5 troops injured as anti-infiltration op reaches 9th day - Rediff.com India News

The army has launched a major anti-infiltration operation against militants and suspected Pakistan special troops holed up in an area in Keran sector along Line of Control in which five Indian soldiers have been injured.

"We are in total control of the operation which was launched on September 24. The reports of our posts being captured by the infiltrators are absurd," General Officer Commanding of the Army's 15 Corps Lt General Gurmit Singh told reporters in Srinagar on Wednesday.

"From the operation that is going on till now and the strength (of infiltrators) and the multiple points they attempted (to infiltrate), give the indication that definitely there were some special troops. This is quite different from the trend we have seen in the earlier infiltration attempts," he said.

Five soldiers have been injured in the operation that entered the ninth day on Wednesday, Lt Gen Singh said.

"All the injured soldiers have been hospitalised and are stable," he said.

Lt Gen Singh refused give details of the operation, saying it could compromise the effectiveness and strategy used by the army against the infiltrators holed up in the area.

Lt Gen Singh said the operation was started on the basis of specific intelligence inputs about possible infiltration in Keran sector by militants from across the LoC.

Although the army commander maintained it will be premature to say whether the Pakistan army was involved in the infiltration of militants, he said there were definite indications that some special troops were part of it.

The army, he said, was prepared to take on this challenge. "This is our role and this is what we are meant for," he said.

Lt Gen Singh said the militants have been cordoned off by the soldiers but the operation was being carried out in a calibrated manner to avoid Indian casualties.

"The operations are deliberate. We are not rushing through as rushing through will mean (the risk of) own casualties," he said.

"I have also observed some of the reports.... It seems to me that some inimical elements, subversive elements have been giving the inputs of this black propaganda," he said, referring to some reports which claimed that Pakistani troops had captured some Indian posts.

*Lt Gen Singh said the analysis of this infiltration bid indicated the involvement of Border Action Team, a mixture of Pakistani regulars and militants, in it.*

"I can only say, analysing the methodology of this infiltration, it was not a pure infiltration (attempt). It was a BAT-cum-infiltration (bid). The number of militants who attempted this infiltration was rather large. In fact, on Tuesday night 10 to 12 militants tried to sneak into the cordoned off area from across," he said.

*He also rubbished media reports that a 70-year-old man was killed in Tangdhar sector.

"The militant was aged between 40 and 45 years. An AK-47 rifle was recovered from him. *A detailed search of the area led to the recovery of more arms and ammunition including 12 AK rifles which were made in Pakistan," the Army commander said.

*On September 26, Lt Gen Singh had told reporters that 10-12 bodies of militants killed in the operation had been noticed by the troops on the ground.*

Asked if any of the bodies had been retrieved so far, he said, "The dead bodies are not important to me. What is important is that the operation is carried out in the way it has been planned."

He said the full details of the operation will be shared only after the army has ensured that all the infiltrators have been neutralised. However, he did not set a time-frame for conclusion of the operation.

In response to a question, Lt Gen Singh said there were no significant ceasefire violations by Pakistani side in the area since the operation was launched.

The commander also dismissed reports which had claimed that the Indian Air Force was assisting the army in the operation. "I find it exceedingly absurd. How can you even imagine that the Air Force will be involved in this? It is a rugged terrain," he said.


----------



## faithfulguy

Why wouldn't India end its occupation of J&K and leave the people there for self determination. This is a internationally recognized dispute territory where the majority of people there do not side with India. These people have the freedom to choose which country they want to join.

Reactions: Like Like:
 2


----------



## Brahmos_2

faithfulguy said:


> Why wouldn't India end its occupation of J&K and leave the people there for self determination. This is a internationally recognized dispute territory where the majority of people there do not side with India. These people have the freedom to choose which country they want to join.



The same goes to Tibet.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

SRINAGAR: *The Army has launched a major anti- infiltration operation against militants and suspected Pakistan special troops holed up in an area in Keran sector along Line of Control in which five Indian soldiers have been injured.
*
"We are in total control of the operation which was launched on September 24. The reports of our posts being captured by the infiltrators are absurd," general officer commanding of the Army's 15 Corps Lt General Gurmit Singh told reporters here on Wednesday.

"From the operation that is going on till now and the strength (of infiltrators) and the multiple points they attempted (to infiltrate), give the indication that definitely there were some special troops. This is quite different from the trend we have seen in the earlier infiltration attempts," he said.

Five soldiers have been injured in the operation that entered the ninth day today, Lt Gen Singh said.

"All the injured soldiers have been hospitalized and are stable," he said.

Lt Gen Singh refused give details of the operation, saying it could compromise the effectiveness and strategy used by the Army against the infiltrators holed up in the area.

Lt Gen Singh said the operation was started on the basis of specific intelligence inputs about possible infiltration in Keran sector by militants from across the LoC.

Although the army commander maintained it will be premature to say whether the Pakistan Army was involved in the infiltration of militants, he said there were definite indications that some special troops were part of it.

The Army, he said, was prepared to take on this challenge. "This is our role and this is what we are meant for," he said.

Lt Gen Singh said the militants have been cordoned off by the soldiers but the operation was being carried out in a calibrated manner to avoid Indian casualties.

"The operations are deliberate. We are not rushing through as rushing through will mean (the risk of) own casualties," he said.

"I have also observed some of the reports.... It seems to me that some inimical elements, subversive elements have been giving the inputs of this black propaganda," he said, referring to some reports which claimed that Pakistani troops had captured some Indian posts.
Army launches massive anti-infiltration operation in J&K, five jawans injured - The Times of India


----------



## faithfulguy

Brahmos_2 said:


> The same goes to Tibet.....



Tibet is not an internationally recognized dispute territory.


----------



## Agnostic_Indian

faithfulguy said:


> Tibet is not an internationally recognized dispute territory.



recognition can come later also, there are examples of portions of people and land seperating from mother country without international recognition.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zoundzforever

where was indian army when intrusion took place.???
behtar hoga k Apni 11 lakh ki army ko olx pe bech do.... 

chaar pesse to a jayenge aapke paas phir dhang k log bharti kar lena jo apki border ki to hifazat kar sakein.


----------



## Hulk

Spring Onion said:


> in the other thread you will happy over this claim by Indians.
> 
> What happened now?
> 
> Why you guys fed the lies through media earlier??



Madam, this is my stated stand, does not change. This is not first time I said exactly the same. I never celebrated, cannot take guarantee of other Indians.


----------



## Jade

faithfulguy said:


> Tibet is not an internationally recognized dispute territory.



*Tibetan sovereignty debate*

Tibetan sovereignty debate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Srinagar: The Indian army today stopped short of accusing the Pakistani army of involvement in a massive infiltration attempt by at least 30 terrorists in Kashmir, but said that the encounter, now in its ninth day, suggests that the infiltrators had backing and training of "special troops."

"There were some special troops (involved in the infiltration bid), the training shows it. It is different from earlier attempts," said Lt-General Gurmeet Singh of the Army's 15 Corps. He said it would be "premature" for him to comment on specifics, but said, "This is a BAT action cum infiltration," referring to the Border Action Team of the Pakistani army. The unit includes members of Pakistan's commando Special Services Group.

Lieutenant General Gurmeet Singh said five Indian soldiers have been injured in the encounter, none of them seriously.

The infiltration by the Pakistanis began on September 24, in the Keran sector about 100 km from Srinagar, five days before the Prime Minister and his Pakistani counterpart Nawaz Sharif met in New York. The leaders agreed that their military commanders will work urgently to repair the ceasefire along the Line of Control, which has been violated gravely in recent months, creating tension for both countries.

Analysts say that the encounter proves that Mr Sharif, who was elected in May, will be unable to influence or check the powerful Pakistani army.

Though the Indian army claims 12 infiltrators have been killed, no bodies have been recovered so far. When asked for an explanation, Lieutenant General Gurmeet Singh said, "Retrieving bodies of dead terrorists is of no consequence to us."

The scale of the infiltration attempt, sources said, is clear from the fact that nearly 300 militants were gathered on the Pakistani side of the border, just miles from the Indian village of Shala Batu along the Line of Control. Army sources said that recently, a group of them tried to cross into India, but were trapped between a fence and the border.

Intelligence officials said that they were alerted to the presence of Pakistani militants by villagers from Shala Batu, who said that late in September, local girls were harassed by the foreigners, triggering angry protests.
For NDTV Updates
Indian army hints at Pakistan army's role in massive LoC encounter | NDTV.com @Aeronaut @WebMaster @nuclearpak @balixd @Imran Khan @DESERT FIGHTER @jaibi @Armstrong @Awesome and others

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

Do they also hints at any sort of pakistani role in indian population growth?

just wondering

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Puchtoon

All should be given proper last rites according to deen-e-islam


----------



## SQ8

Seems like the Indian media is the only one reporting and there is no proof of Pakistan's involvement. 
Hence, any threads with Pakistani troops as title is to be automatically deleted.


----------



## Dillinger

Oscar said:


> Seems like the Indian media is the only one reporting and there is no proof of Pakistan's involvement.
> Hence, any threads with Pakistani troops as title is to be automatically deleted.



Well there is a point to that. *Even with the "village" recovered the IA has yet to identify the infiltrators positively. So far the only pointers provided are that the bodies recovered were dressed in military fatigues and the infiltrators were well trained.* So far even at the stage of combing operations, no identification has been provided. Lets see what happens once the operation is closed off formally.


----------



## Zarvan

Oscar said:


> Seems like the Indian media is the only one reporting and there is no proof of Pakistan's involvement.
> Hence, any threads with Pakistani troops as title is to be automatically deleted.



Sir we should not deny it I am sorry but initially Pakistan also denied involvement in Kargil and if few people have captured some village this can get more serious Sir and I can smell something coming but I am ready let it be


----------



## Dash

Imran Khan said:


> lolz as we don't know ? hundreds of spies inside indian army work for ISI and thousands of civilans in only kasmir working for ISI . or they just look forums ?
> 
> try google and see magic
> 
> Woman, jawan held for helping ISI agent - Times Of India
> 
> 'Arrested J&K jawan was passing info to ISI' - Times Of India
> Man found working for ISI in Indian Army unit for yrs, held - News Oneindia
> 
> 
> Army clerk arrested for passing on classified data to ISI agent in Nepal : India, News - India Today
> 
> 
> Indian Army Officer honey trapped by ISI | NDTV.com



Appko tau India ka Nuclear launch site bhi pata hei yaar....just like hamare admiyon ko pata tha 70's mein


----------



## Zarvan

Imran Khan said:


> lolz as we don't know ? hundreds of spies inside indian army work for ISI and thousands of civilans in only kasmir working for ISI . or they just look forums ?
> 
> try google and see magic
> 
> Woman, jawan held for helping ISI agent - Times Of India
> 
> 'Arrested J&K jawan was passing info to ISI' - Times Of India
> Man found working for ISI in Indian Army unit for yrs, held - News Oneindia
> 
> 
> Army clerk arrested for passing on classified data to ISI agent in Nepal : India, News - India Today
> 
> 
> Indian Army Officer honey trapped by ISI | NDTV.com



Few years back a report was given to Manmohan and it said Pakistan has several agents among Indian forces and government organisations


----------



## farhan_9909

do we have any live indian media coverage?

if so please post the links


----------



## Dillinger

farhan_9909 said:


> do we have any live indian media coverage?
> 
> if so please post the links



There are live streams, no links as such, but visit CNN-IBN or NDTV and you should get your hands on something. The only news at the moment is that the abandoned settlement where the concentration of infiltrators were present has been brought under control, a few bodies recovered in military fatigues, no positive identification though. Around 5-6 militants/infiltrators may have escaped into the surrounding foliage the army has been sweeping that area for some time but given the dense foliage and size of the AO its an extensive and lengthy op. The initial clash with the infiltrators and the op to retake the the settlement has caused 5 casualties (Wounded in action).

Its a very remote area, 150-200 meters into the Indian side of the LOC, not accessible for live coverage as such given that this isn't exactly a COIN up in an urban or semi-urban area.

High res pic- foliage is north and south of the AO and the LOC is visible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Zarvan said:


> Sir we should not deny it I am sorry but initially Pakistan also denied involvement in Kargil and if few people have captured some village this can get more serious Sir and I can smell something coming but I am ready let it be



If there is Pakistani involvement officially corroborated by either ISPR or by the Indian MoD. Then it is should be posted. At this point its only speculation by Indian media.


----------



## Secur

Truth Finder said:


> 20-30 pak army soldiers are sent to 'Jannat'. And , others again ran back.



If I were to ask you for a link , you will be left blank , so leave it


----------



## Secur

karan.1970 said:


> Hey.. I also gave a heads up on the big time retaliation IA did a few weeks back that took out 10-12 PA men when 5 odd bunkers on Pak side were destroyed and how Pakistan released the story of those deaths in batches of 1-2 to avoid a morale drop.



I wouldn't deny that this is a cool story too - not much different from what you routinely seem to pick up while buying ' beers ' and ' wines ' from army canteens and officer mess , well whatever helps one sleep

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

Secur said:


> I wouldn't deny that this is a cool story too - not much different from what you routinely seem to pick up while buying ' beers ' and ' wines ' from army canteens and officer mess , well whatever helps one sleep



No confirmation has been made yet as to who the deceased infiltrators are, the CO 15th corps has made it clear that beyond military fatigues and heavy firepower there are no further indications at the moment. The area in question is depicted above. So yes, at the moment the involvement of Pakistani regulars, even if known by the boots on the ground, cannot be corroborated. 

Whoever was running the op on the infiltrator side was well informed though, since these posts went into rotation from Kumaon to GR right at the time the infiltration bid occurred. Although I am waiting for some diversionary attack to take place deeper in Kashmir to corroborate my hunch.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bang Galore

*Story becoming bigger:*

India points finger at Pakistan army in Kashmir clash | Fox News

India says fighting big Kashmir incursion from Pakistan side | Reuters

Indian army says troops fighting militants who entered Indian-held Kashmir - The Washington Post

Pakistani troops occupy Indian village along LoC: report | Pakistan Today | Latest news | Breaking news | Pakistan News | World news | Business | Sport and Multimedia

*The Pakistanis have even started to comment on this:*

Pakistan army denies Indian allegations of LoC clash - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

Bang Galore said:


> *Story becoming bigger:*
> 
> India points finger at Pakistan army in Kashmir clash | Fox News
> 
> India says fighting big Kashmir incursion from Pakistan side | Reuters
> 
> Indian army says troops fighting militants who entered Indian-held Kashmir - The Washington Post
> 
> Pakistani troops occupy Indian village along LoC: report | Pakistan Today | Latest news | Breaking news | Pakistan News | World news | Business | Sport and Multimedia
> 
> *The Pakistanis have even started to comment on this:*
> 
> Pakistan army denies Indian allegations of LoC clash - DAWN.COM



Its better for us to wind up the clean up op. As it is the the ruins of the settlement (good vantage point since its situated in a clearing, with foliage on both sides a about 50-100 meters away) would have provided good cover. Its good to see the CO 10th core being very deliberate and professional about it. They are taking their time in the combing op and no KIAs so far which is a good thing (even the WIAs are stable).

Apparently their is a separate encounter going on in Ahmadnagar, not the diversion I was looking for. Been there while visiting a certain school, can't remember the full name- Khusal Valley or something.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Secur

Dillinger said:


> No confirmation has been made yet as to who the deceased infiltrators are, the CO 15th corps has made it clear that beyond military fatigues and heavy firepower there are no further indications at the moment. The area in question is depicted above. So yes, at the moment the involvement of Pakistani regulars, even if known by the boots on the ground, cannot be corroborated.
> 
> Whoever was running the op on the infiltrator side was well informed though, since these posts went into rotation from Kumaon to GR right at the time the infiltration bid occurred. Although I am waiting for some diversionary attack to take place deeper in Kashmir to corroborate my hunch.



A small scale war , they said ? As per the Indian sources , the area was infiltrated and a ghost village captured on September 23 , last month . Is it usual for army to take that long to evict some 15-20 intruders from even a remote , inaccessible area which ironically is so close to the Line Of Control or for the intruders to actually hold on to an area ? The timing itself , casts doubts over the entire thing . Why declare a victory in the ongoing operation just when the Prime Ministers were about to meet in NY when the operation was underway since a week ? Besides this , there are no pictures of any infiltrators dead nor credible reports to actually say how many were dead .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

Secur said:


> A small scale war , they said ? As per the Indian sources , the area was infiltrated and a ghost village captured on September 23 , last month . Is it usual for army to take that long to evict some 15-20 intruders from even a remote , inaccessible area which ironically is so close to the Line Of Control or for the intruders to actually hold on to an area ? The timing itself , casts doubts over the entire thing . Why declare a victory in the ongoing operation just when the Prime Ministers were about to meet in NY when the operation was underway since a week ? Besides this , there are no pictures of any infiltrators dead nor credible reports to actually say how many were dead .



The eviction is not from a "ghost village", which is scarcely a "village" to begin with, its 4-5 dilapidated structures in a clearing. The issue is that close to half a dozen infiltrators are said to have slipped from the assault on said area and entered the foliage around. Now the combing ops are on, in fact no exchange of fire as such is going on at the moment BUT we are the one's stalking them that does not mean that the tables cannot be turned if the troops walk into an ambush. There are enough nullahs there, as even I observed, to hide in and launch ambushes. Ergo the CO was very clear, we will take our time as we comb the area AND that he will not tolerate any pressure from anyone (a veiled pointer in the direction of babus up in Delhi who usually put out edicts like "get this over with now, brush it under the carpet before a bigger media storm erupts", as it is the GOI is under severe pressure for persisting with the uninterrupted talks theme.) So yes, it will take time. I for one would like it if they maintained the cordon and took another week, allowing more surveillance assets to be brought in to recce the area. Where will the infiltrators run too? Perhaps trickle back across the LOC, beyond that they can't break out from the AO, so why should the troops rush in and risk lives. Its fortunate that we have had no casualties till now, I'd rather they maintained that and took their time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secur

Dillinger said:


> The eviction is not from a "ghost village", which is scarcely a "village" to begin with, its 4-5 dilapidated structures in a clearing. The issue is that close to half a dozen infiltrators are said to have slipped from the assault on said area and entered the foliage around. Now the combing ops are on, in fact no exchange of fire as such is going on at the moment BUT we are the one's stalking them that does not mean that the tables cannot be turned if the troops walk into an ambush. There are enough nullahs there, as even I observed, to hide in and launch ambushes. Ergo the CO was very clear, we will take our time as we comb the area AND that he will not tolerate any pressure from anyone (a veiled pointer in the direction of babus up in Delhi who usually put out edicts like "get this over with now, brush it under the carpet before a bigger media storm erupts", as it is the GOI is under severe pressure for persisting with the uninterrupted talks theme.) So yes, it will take time. I for one would like it if they maintained the cordon and took another week, allowing more surveillance assets to be brought in to recce the area. Where will the infiltrators run too? Perhaps trickle back across the LOC, beyond that they can't break out from the AO, so why should the troops rush in and risk lives. Its a fortune that we have had no casualties till now, I'd rather they maintained that and took their time.



Again , I am just repeating the words of the Indian media here , I am not even sure what exactly happened there . Why call the 4-5 scattered structures in an area as such ? Just to sensationalize ? The IB describes this small scale war , does this make sense for you , mate ? Add to it , capturing of three posts by the same people and this looks absurd . Too many conflicting reports . I heard about the infiltration , sure that was nothing new , but I also saw the reporting that the infiltrators were trapped by the forces . So just how did they escape and find enough time and opportunity to find themselves a new shelter ? This isn't that it doesn't happen , the timing in such case is a problem . 

You are now declaring " intruders " dead and operation concluded with " regular soldiers from PA " in a hush-hush tone , but yet you aren't able to retrieve their bodies , it has been more than 8 days now . The combing operations to clear the area , shouldn't have taken that long after all , nearly all of them have been neutralized . I know about the terrain , enough places to hide and ambush troops . The CO wasn't even sure about how the militants were roaming from one place to the next and how many of them were there , mate . Nobody from Delhi is going to tell him to stop the operation , are they ? The Indian PM didn't really speak in a friendly tone and no positive indication was received from him , ahead of a meeting with a person whom he can genuinely hope to make peace with . Maybe some time , its time to tone down the rhetoric and ask others accompanying you to do the same .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

Secur said:


> Again , I am just repeating the words of the Indian media here , I am not even sure what exactly happened there . Why call the 4-5 scattered structures in an area as such ? Just to sensationalize ? The IB describes this small scale war , does this make sense for you , mate ? Add to it , capturing of three posts by the same people and this looks absurd . Too many conflicting reports . I heard about the infiltration , sure that was nothing new , but I also saw the reporting that the infiltrators were trapped by the forces . So just how did they escape and find enough time and opportunity to find themselves a new shelter ? This isn't that it doesn't happen , the timing in such case is a problem .
> 
> You are now declaring " intruders " dead and operation concluded with " regular soldiers from PA " in a hush-hush tone , but yet you aren't able to retrieve their bodies , it has been more than 8 days now . The combing operations to clear the area , shouldn't have taken that long after all , nearly all of them have been neutralized . I know about the terrain , enough places to hide and ambush troops . The CO wasn't even sure about how the militants were roaming from one place to the next and how many of them were there , mate . Nobody from Delhi is going to tell him to stop the operation , are they ? The Indian PM didn't really speak in a friendly tone and no positive indication was received from him , ahead of a meeting with a person whom he can genuinely hope to make peace with . Maybe some time , its time to tone down the rhetoric and ask others accompanying you to do the same .



Its the posters here declaring that PA regulars have been killed. Look up the news items and you will see that the IA spokesperson himself has made it clear that at the moment they are not willing to jump the gun and point fingers, they have stated that the infiltrators had support but not that they themselves were regulars.

Twelve or so bodies were recovered as I have mentioned before, and CO addressed that topic and made it clear that beyond the military fatigues (which is not really any proof as such) there was nothing distinguishing about them.

On the other hand there might be some sensationalists media outlets that might start up the mill, my suggestion- wait for Arnab Goswami. The IA has made it clear that as they surrounded the area there were multiple breakout attempts and in the fire-fight a small group did indeed break-out. It is to hunt that group that the combing op is being conducted. Such breakouts occur every time, it is in fact the most common tactic employed by insurgents all over the world where small groups detach from the main body of insurgents to try and slip out during a firefight, a firefight being one of the most dynamic situations in CQB and COIN ops allows enough time for egress. 

As to why call the place a village (the high res pic of the area is provided in this thread, look at the clearing- that's where the buildings are- 500 to 600 meters on the other side of the LOC the new village is situated) or call it a war, dunno. Last time regulars infiltrated in that sector in 2002, that was a small war with eight Mirages being tasked to pound the AO.

The very fact that the PM spoke at all to his counterpart is an issue here, whether the chat was friendly or otherwise is not even the issue. *Yaara I was rather clear, generally they are ordered to rush in (NOT stop the op), as in expedite the operation, which leads to poor recce and preparation (in relative terms) and casualties.*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rockstarIN

Dillinger said:


> No confirmation has been made yet as to who the deceased infiltrators are, the CO 15th corps has made it clear that beyond military fatigues and heavy firepower there are no further indications at the moment. The area in question is depicted above. So yes, at the moment the involvement of Pakistani regulars, even if known by the boots on the ground, cannot be corroborated.
> 
> Whoever was running the op on the infiltrator side was well informed though, since these posts went into rotation from Kumaon to GR right at the time the infiltration bid occurred. Although I am waiting for some diversionary attack to take place deeper in Kashmir to corroborate my hunch.



There is another fight going on in kashmir valley btw troops and terrorists who attacked with grande


----------



## Dillinger

rockstarIN said:


> There is another fight going on in kashmir valley btw troops and terrorists who attacked with grande



Not troops as such, Police and LEA with a terrorist(s) they cornered in Ahmadnagar, not what I was referring to in my post.


----------



## Abhishek_

faithfulguy said:


> Tibet is not an internationally recognized dispute territory.


taiwan is.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## karan.1970

Secur said:


> I wouldn't deny that this is a cool story too - not much different from what you routinely seem to pick up while buying ' beers ' and ' wines ' from army canteens and officer mess , well whatever helps one sleep



I was the 1st one to say that its the rumor that's doing the rounds in the army circles. Never vouched for the authenticity of it. But not my fault if the story played out more of less according to the script. Was it a lucky guess?? could well be.. Was it something more? Could well be as well

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Secur

karan.1970 said:


> I was the 1st one to say that its the rumor that's doing the rounds in the army circles. Never vouched for the authenticity of it. But not my fault if the story played out more of less according to the script. Was it a lucky guess?? could well be.. Was it something more? Could well be as well



Well , usually in these threads , I see the same rumors every time by the same person and that isn't a coincidence , some people like to make things up and present them as " reality " . Are you seeing more when little exists ? Could well be . Mixing thing too much when they aren't even remotely related ? Could well be as well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

Rafael said:


> Stupid Source!
> 
> Thread closed..



1) The source link does not work.

2) The source is as credible as me.

3) No official statement by the Indian authorities.

and the thread is still not closed.......
@Aeronaut, @nuclearpak.


----------



## Leader

The thread is not closed because itni mehnat say endians nay news likhi hai english mien

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## karan.1970

Secur said:


> Well , usually in these threads , I see the same rumors every time by the same person and that isn't a coincidence , some people like to make things up and present them as " reality " . Are you seeing more when little exists ? Could well be . Mixing thing too much when they aren't even remotely related ? Could well be as well



 I am not responsible for what you see and interpret dude. And then, are you seeing less when more exists? Are you missing the wood for the trees and are not able to connect the dots..There is no end to possibilities now, is it?? 



faithfulguy said:


> Why wouldn't India end its occupation of J&K and leave the people there for self determination. This is a internationally recognized dispute territory where the majority of people there do not side with India. These people have the freedom to choose which country they want to join.



Now where is the fun in that 



Oscar said:


> If there is Pakistani involvement officially corroborated by either ISPR or by the Indian MoD. Then it is should be posted. At this point its only speculation by Indian media.



Didn't ISPR deny involvement of Pakistan in Kargil for months ? And its not a speculation by Indian media only. Indian Army spokesperson has already hinted at involvement of Special forces. I am assuming he meant SF of Pakistan and not Timbaktoo..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Ahmednagar encounter ends. Militants escape safely.

Encounter between forces and militants in J&K ends - Hindustan Times


----------



## Edevelop

*Pakistan Army denies infiltration attempts from across the LoC*







Pakistan dismissed as 'baseless' India's accusation that its troops were involved in massive infiltration attempts across the LoC into Jammu and Kashmir, on Thursday. 

"No such thing happened at all. This is a blatant lie. We totally deny this baseless allegation," a Pakistani military spokesperson told PTI.

Foreign Office spokesman Aizaz Chaudhry too described the charge as 'baseless allegations' and insisted that Pakistan will not allow its territory to be used against any other country. 

Five Indian soldiers were injured in counter-infiltration operations launched in Keran sector of Jammu and Kashmir nine days ago after 30 to 40 terrorists allegedly tried to cross the Line of Control (LoC) at multiple points on the night of September 24. 

Lt Gen Gurmit Singh, General Officer Commanding of the Indian Army's 15 Corps, said there were definite indications that some Pakistani special troops were part of the infiltration attempts.

He said an analysis of the latest infiltration bid indicated the involvement of a Border Action Team (BAT), a mixture of Pakistani regulars and militants.

"I can only say, analysing the methodology of this infiltration, it was not a pure infiltration (attempt). It was a BAT-cum-infiltration (bid). The number of militants who attempted this infiltration was rather large," he said.

"In fact, yesterday night, 10 to 12 militants tried to sneak into the cordoned off area from across," he said.

The latest infiltration attempts came in the wake of tensions that erupted along the LoC after five Indian soldiers were killed in an attack by Pakistani troops in August. Both sides have accused each other of violating a 2003 ceasefire along the LoC.

Pakistan Army denies infiltration attempts from across the LoC - Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secur

karan.1970 said:


> I am not responsible for what you see and interpret dude. And then, are you seeing less when more exists? Are you missing the wood for the trees and are not able to connect the dots..There is no end to possibilities now, is it??



Neither are we , for what you hear while buying intoxicants  What I see is what everyone can see in every other thread , it isn't something ambiguous or hidden that a certain poster " rumors " about 10-20 soldiers killed on the other side and the detail not been released by any party . Nothing more exists , if there was , your sensationalist media would have let us know . After all , they can even get live feeds of operations and transcripts and intelligence reports for Indians " viewing pleasure " now . Neither to the human imaginations and dreams too .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karan.1970

Secur said:


> Neither are we , for what you hear while buying intoxicants


No one accused you of that anyway 



Secur said:


> What I see is what everyone can see in every other thread , it isn't something ambiguous or hidden that a certain poster " rumors " about 10-20 soldiers killed on the other side and the detail not been released by any party .


Done it twice. Turned out right both times.



Secur said:


> Nothing more exists , if there was , your sensationalist media would have let us know . After all , they can even get live feeds of operations and transcripts and intelligence reports for Indians " viewing pleasure " now . Neither to the human imaginations and dreams too .



 Indian army has reported killing 15 of the infiltrators.. What else are you looking for? Name, rank and serial number  ?


----------



## Secur

karan.1970 said:


> Done it twice. Turned out right both times.
> 
> Indian army has reported killing 15 of the infiltrators.. What else are you looking for? Name, rank and serial number  ?



Yeah you did , just as I said no end to human imagination , delusions and made stories too  - not to mention seeing more things when little exists .

Are they blaming this on Pakistani regulars now ? Didn't see that one . Nah , just dead bodies , haven't recovered them yet ? I thought the infiltrators infiltrated somewhere on 23 September .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karan.1970

Secur said:


> Yeah you did , just as I said no end to human imagination , delusions and made stories too  - not to mention seeing more things when little exists .



Imagination is just one step away from discovery.. 



Secur said:


> Are they blaming this on Pakistani regulars now ? Didn't see that one . Nah , just dead bodies , haven't recovered them yet ? I thought the infiltrators infiltrated somewhere on 23 September .


Yes, Yes, and Yes


----------



## Zarvan

New Delhi: The ongoing Army operation against infiltrators from Pakistan in Keran sector of Jammu and Kashmir's Kupwara district entered eleventh day on Friday, with highly-placed sources saying the counter-offensive was in the final stages. 

The latest infiltration attempt reportedly involves between 30 and 40 militants and Pak special forces troops, who entered the Indian territory on September 24 and occupied an abandoned village along the Line of Control. 

The incident is being labelled by many as Pakistan's attempt to do a second Kargil in the state.


Army sources said intermittent firing continued in Shala Batu village between infiltrators and 1300 Gurkha Rifles jawans. The fighting has been going on in a one square kilometre area. 

The Army has been cautiously carrying out the operation since there are fears the infiltrators may have mined the area. 

Till now, five Army soldiers have been injured in the operation in which 12 infiltrators are reported have been killed. However, no bodies have been recovered from the area so far and the Army believes infiltrators could have taken them back across the LoC. 

The Pakistani Army has refuted the claims that its special troops were involved in the infiltration. The Indian Army suspects Pakistan's Border Action Team could be involved in the incident. 

Ironically, the infiltration took place just ahead of the crucial meeting between the Prime Ministers of India and Pakistan in New York on September 29, on the sidelines of the UN General Assembly. 

Meanwhile, the Army today foiled another infiltration bid in Keran sector, killing two militants, a defence spokesman said.
Jammu and Kashmir: Encounter on LoC enters final stages


----------



## karan.1970

Pakistani terrorists getting desperate before the onset of winters


----------



## Edevelop

> Till now, five Army soldiers have been injured in the operation in which *12 infiltrators are reported have been killed*. *However, no bodies have been recovered from the area so far *and the Army believes infiltrators could have taken them back across the LoC.



This doesn't make sense.... It just tells us that the Indian Army is hiding the truth.


----------



## A.Rafay

This thread is changing titles like a girl changes clothes.


----------



## karan.1970

cb4 said:


> This doesn't make sense.... It just tells us that the Indian Army is hiding the truth.



Dude.. the encounter is still going on. How do you expect for the bodies to be retrieved?


----------



## Star Wars

The fierce gunfight in Kashmirs Keran sector that looked like a massive infiltration attempt 10 days ago has now snowballed into a battle for territorial control between the Indian Army and Pakistan-backed terrorists, a security official told Hindustan Times.

*The sheer force of firing by a large group of about 40 well-trained terrorists, being helped by Pakistans special forces, has forced the army out of some of its vantage positions*, the official said of the incident that has prompted some to draw to comparisions with crossborder intrusions that led to the Kargil war.

related story

Jammu and Kashmir incursion: it is all silent in ghost village
The intrusion in the frontier district of Kupwara in Jammu and Kashmir has been reported within days of India and Pakistan agreeing to resolve tension along the Line of Control, which has seen a spike in ceasefire violations this year.

The army, however, denied being pushed out of its posts.

"*(The) situation is not anywhere close to Kargil*," said Gen. Bikram Singh, chief of Indian Army.

*We are dominating from all sides. They (intruders) are holed up there. We will take them out," he said. "It's a matter of time. All such operations take time*."

New Delhi-based IANS news service said two militants were killed in the gunfire reported early Friday.

Indian troops have been locked in a major gun battle *with about 30-40 terrorists and suspected Pakistan army special forces since September 23* -- almost a week before Prime Minister Manmohan Singh was to meet his Pakistan counterpart Nawaz Sharif in New York on September 29.

*Reports on Thursday said 10-12 more infiltrators had joined the terrorists*.

*The army has laid a cordon to prevent the infiltrators from sneaking into the Kashmir Valley but the focus now is on reclaiming territory and pushing the infiltrators back across the line of control breached at multiple points*.

Speaking to PTI in Islamabad, a Pakistani army spokesman denied its involvement as baseless and a blatant lie. A military source, however, admitted that the audacious infiltration attempt was made last week as that particular part of the LoC was vulnerable with a rotation of units underway.

The bid was made when 3/3 Gorkha Rifles, deployed in the Karen sector for almost three years, was making way for 20 Kumaon.

Sometimes units tend to drop guard at the fag-end of the LoC tenure and terrorists attempt to exploit that window, a senior army official told HT.

On August 6, too, five Indian soldiers were killed in a cross-border raid in the Poonch sector during a changeover.

The gun battle in Karen is showing no signs of abating. The army, a government official told HT, was not willing to set a time frame.

That the standoff in the heights of Keran that are also heavily wooded is different from previous infiltration attempts was clear when Lt Gen Gurmeet Singh, GoC, 15 Corps, spoke to mediapersons on Wednesday. He didnt deny the fact that while bodies of infiltrators had been spotted, they had not been retrieved.

*He confirmed that the daring infiltration bid and the firepower of the intruders clearly indicated the support of Pakistani special forces.*

Indian army sources said sporadic firing was still on and the gun battle would continue for at least a couple of days. *The operation is entering its terminal stage and could take another 12 to 36 hours*, said the army spokesperson.

Kashmir gunfight on, army chief says no Kargil-like situation - Hindustan Times

Wow...that is a rather Big Catch .... 30 -40 terrorists + 10 of them all holed up and surrounded ? This really sounds to me like a mouse trap ... Like the Army was expecting this .....


----------



## Assault Rifle

Army foils another infiltration bid in Keran sector in Kashmir, 7 militants killed.
Associated Press : New Delhi, Sat Oct 05 2013, 15:46 hrs

The area near the Line of Control is tightly cordoned after 30-40 militants had tried to sneak in for a likely raid on an Indian patrol party.

The Indian army said on Saturday that it killed seven militants in two separate gunbattles along the Line of Control (LoC) in Keran sector of Kashmir, as the operation against the infiltrating ultras in the area entered the 12th day.
Related: Army patrol was the likely target in Keran

Three rebels were killed on Friday in another clash near the border, said the officer, who spoke on condition of anonymity, in line with military policy.

He said the Indian army recovered the 6 bodies and some weapons.

The Indian army says a large number of insurgents trained and armed by Pakistani forces try to enter Indian territory each year around this time, before snow starts blocking Himalayan passes and their movement. Pakistan denies the charge.

The latest fighting occurred near the abandoned border village of Shala Bhata, where the army says its troops have been battling dozens of armed rebels for 12 days.

There was no independent confirmation of the incidents.

Lt. Gen. Gurmeet Singh, an Indian army commander in Kashmir, said on Wednesday that Indian soldiers encountered up to 40 rebels on Sept. 24 in Shala Bhata.

He said 12 militants were killed and five Indian soldiers wounded in the fighting at Shala Bhata, which is about 150 kilometers (95 miles) northwest of Srinagar, the main city in Indian-held Kashmir.

The commander denied Indian media reports that some Pakistani soldiers had occupied the village or any Indian military outposts there.

However, he suggested that some Pakistani special troops might be among the infiltrators.

The Pakistani military denied its troops had crossed the into Indian territory.

A senior Indian police officer, however, said some intruders had occupied some forward Indian posts in Shala Bhata. The officer spoke on condition of anonymity because of the sensitivity of the matter.

A 2003 cease-fire agreement between India and Pakistan has largely calmed the Kashmir border issue. But the two sides occasionally accuse each other of violating it by firing mortars or gunshots.

Intermittent exchange of fire between ultras and troops was going on in the sector where the operation against the infiltrating militants entered the 12th day on Saturday.

A group of heavily-armed militants had tried to infiltrate into Kashmir through Keran sector on September 24 but were intercepted by the Army.

(With PTI inputs)

Army foils another infiltration bid in Keran sector in Kashmir, 7 militants killed - Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## qamar1990

Assault Rifle said:


> Army foils another infiltration bid in Keran sector in Kashmir, 7 militants killed.
> Associated Press : New Delhi, Sat Oct 05 2013, 15:46 hrs
> 
> The area near the Line of Control is tightly cordoned after 30-40 militants had tried to sneak in for a likely raid on an Indian patrol party.
> 
> The Indian army said on Saturday that it killed seven militants in two separate gunbattles along the Line of Control (LoC) in Keran sector of Kashmir, as the operation against the infiltrating ultras in the area entered the 12th day.
> Related: Army patrol was the likely target in Keran
> 
> Three rebels were killed on Friday in another clash near the border, said the officer, who spoke on condition of anonymity, in line with military policy.
> 
> He said the Indian army recovered the 6 bodies and some weapons.
> 
> The Indian army says a large number of insurgents trained and armed by Pakistani forces try to enter Indian territory each year around this time, before snow starts blocking Himalayan passes and their movement. Pakistan denies the charge.
> 
> The latest fighting occurred near the abandoned border village of Shala Bhata, where the army says its troops have been battling dozens of armed rebels for 12 days.
> 
> There was no independent confirmation of the incidents.
> 
> Lt. Gen. Gurmeet Singh, an Indian army commander in Kashmir, said on Wednesday that Indian soldiers encountered up to 40 rebels on Sept. 24 in Shala Bhata.
> 
> He said 12 militants were killed and five Indian soldiers wounded in the fighting at Shala Bhata, which is about 150 kilometers (95 miles) northwest of Srinagar, the main city in Indian-held Kashmir.
> 
> The commander denied Indian media reports that some Pakistani soldiers had occupied the village or any Indian military outposts there.
> 
> However, he suggested that some Pakistani special troops might be among the infiltrators.
> 
> The Pakistani military denied its troops had crossed the into Indian territory.
> 
> A senior Indian police officer, however, said some intruders had occupied some forward Indian posts in Shala Bhata. The officer spoke on condition of anonymity because of the sensitivity of the matter.
> 
> A 2003 cease-fire agreement between India and Pakistan has largely calmed the Kashmir border issue. But the two sides occasionally accuse each other of violating it by firing mortars or gunshots.
> 
> Intermittent exchange of fire between ultras and troops was going on in the sector where the operation against the infiltrating militants entered the 12th day on Saturday.
> 
> A group of heavily-armed militants had tried to infiltrate into Kashmir through Keran sector on September 24 but were intercepted by the Army.
> 
> (With PTI inputs)
> 
> Army foils another infiltration bid in Keran sector in Kashmir, 7 militants killed - Indian Express



poor farmers getting killed again by this savage army.


----------



## kbd-raaf

qamar1990 said:


> poor farmers getting killed again by this savage army.



You would have to be a ****-poor farmer to be cultivating crops in a rocky, mountainous region with little to no arable land which is also right in the middle of a armed flashpoint between two nuclear armed nations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qamar1990

kbd-raaf said:


> You would have to be a ****-poor farmer to be cultivating crops in a rocky, mountainous region with little to no arable land which is also right in the middle of a armed flashpoint between two nuclear armed nations.


well then poor innocent goat herders


----------



## vivINDIAN

Indias top military leadership on Friday bluntly accused Pakistan of drastically stepping-up ceasefire violations in a bid to push in as many militants as possible into J&K before winter sets in, but dismissed suggestions that a Kargil-like situation had developed in the Keran sector along the line of control (LoC). 

IAF chief Air Chief Marshal NAK Browne, who is also chairman of the chiefs of staff committee, said Pakistan was making frenetic attempts to ensure the maximum number of terrorists infiltrate across the LoC before the mountainpasses get snowed under.

There is increased intensity in the border violations this year, which is there for the whole world to see  There have been far more violations this year compared to the last two-three years, he said, adding Pakistan must maintain the sanctity of the decade-old ceasefire agreement.

Army chief General Bikram Singh, speaking separately, also stressed the infiltration attempts from across the border had definitely jumped up this year as compared to earlier years. But both the chiefs took pains to emphasize that the ongoing Operation Shala Bhata in the Keran sector, launched after a group of 30-40 terrorists and Pakistani special troops intruded across the LoC on September 24, was a localised, tactical operation.

Holding that no posts, bunkers or village had been occupied by the infiltrators, Gen Singh said, They have been stopped, prevented. Some of them have been neutralised. Operations are on to flush them. It takes time since we want to avoid our own casualties.

The massive Kargil intrusion in 1999 had witnessed systematic and surreptitious occupation of forward Indian posts along the LoC by Pakistani Army regulars, who were later evicted from their well-entrenched positions after a bloody conflict.

However, the 778km LoC has turned red-hot this time too. Senior officers say the Pakistani Armys is actively back to its old strategy of providing covering fire to infiltrating militants, which has peaked especially after Nawaz Sharif became the PM in June.

This can be gauged from the fact that as many as 150 ceasefire violations have already been recorded this year, compared to 57 in 2010, 61 (2011) and 117 (2012). There have been over 90 ceasefire breaches in August and September. Compared to 2011 and 2012, the maximum number of militants  around 220  have also tried to infiltrate into J&K this year, said an officer.

Incidentally, there was a fresh infiltration bid on Friday in the Keran sector, just about 6km south-west from the ongoing operation in Shala Bhata area. Three militants were killed in the operation, said an officer.

In Shala Bhata, the Army says it is now conducting mopping up operations after earlier claiming to have killed 15 of the original group of 30-40 intruders till now. In the area they have come in, we are dominating from all sides  the terrorists are holed up. They are stuck in the very treacherous and difficult terrain, and we will take them on, said Gen Singh.


----------



## Dillinger

qamar1990 said:


> well then poor innocent goat herders



You mean the same goat herders who deserted that area and stopped residing or going there twenty years back BECAUSE it is smack dab on the LOC? Plenty stupid of those "herders". Anyway, no herder will hole up in an abandoned village and sit there as the IA batters it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kaykay

so as of now 20-25 militants are killed and we can expect 15-20 more in next 2 days if they don't runaway to their masters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qamar1990

Dillinger said:


> You mean the same goat herders who deserted that area and stopped residing or going there twenty years back BECAUSE it is smack dab on the LOC? Plenty stupid of those "herders". Anyway, no herder will hole up in an abandoned village and sit there as the IA batters it.



what I'm wondering is that why on earth the indian army brought in thousands of soldiers for 35 militants lol.
wtf is wrong your army? in pakistan they would have sent in 1 cop with a danda.


----------



## India_rocks

On one side NS talks about friendship with India and in reality this happens.. 

when will Pakistan stop cross border terrorism?


----------



## karan.1970

Dillinger said:


> You mean the same goat herders who deserted that area and stopped residing or going there twenty years back BECAUSE it is smack dab on the LOC? Plenty stupid of those "herders". Anyway, no herder will hole up in an abandoned village and sit there as the IA batters it.



Its not the goat herders who are being stupid.. If you know what I mean 



qamar1990 said:


> what I'm wondering is that why on earth the indian army brought in thousands of soldiers for 35 militants lol.
> wtf is wrong your army? in pakistan they would have sent in 1 cop with a danda.



Yeah.. And we have seen the state of Pakistan.. Thanks but No Thanks..


----------



## Dillinger

qamar1990 said:


> what I'm wondering is that why on earth the indian army brought in thousands of soldiers for 35 militants lol.
> wtf is wrong your army? in pakistan they would have sent in 1 cop with a danda.



Yes and then the next day the PAF's airbase would have been attacked. We don't operate that way, fools underestimate the scope of operations in high altitude areas (as the PA did in Kargil, one need only listen to Air marshal Shahid Lateef's view on that among many others). That is a 5 km front in the Northern Keran sector, but then you can't even point out that region on a map so it would be an exercise in futility to try and familiarize you with the ground situation. We are simply satisfied that the infiltrators are now trapped 200 meters into our territory and surrounded, 20 of them have been neutralized and the rest will soon follow suite. 

Not surprising though, the infiltration spikes at this time right before the onset of winter and this is a major group that has been caught, these would have been the cells which would have been activated next year or later in December-Jan had they succeeded in this infiltration.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GR!FF!N

@Spring Onion

start the body count..I'll mention you each report that will publish the body count..


----------



## ExtraOdinary

qamar1990 said:


> what I'm wondering is that why on earth the indian army brought in thousands of soldiers for 35 militants lol.
> wtf is wrong your army? in pakistan they would have sent in 1 cop with a danda.



That is the diff. b/w us, isn't it. Reinforcements are there to ensure not one of them should make it back alive. We are doing what you guys should be doing in N. Waziristan, but of course you'd prefer to talk to them while they bomb your cities.


----------



## Dillinger

Yaara not going by rumors. IF and when such a statement corroborated with proof is provided then we shall see. At the moment these are "non-state actors", we will neutralize them and dispose of their bodies since obviously no one will wish to claim them.

AND PLEASE till there is no confirmation lets not call them PA regulars.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Dillinger said:


> Yaara not going by rumors. IF and when such a statement corroborated with proof is provided then we shall see. At the moment these are "non-state actors", we will neutralize them and dispose of their bodies since obviously no one will wish to claim them.
> 
> AND PLEASE till there is no confirmation lets not call them PA regulars.



That fact that IA commanders are denying this puts the onus on the Indian Media for resorting to yellow journalism in an effort to push ratings.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hulk

qamar1990 said:


> well then poor innocent goat herders


Yes they are firing goat pop on us and in return getting killed.


----------



## datalibdaz

12 militants killed till now...wonder how many would have got through...a wild guess...if 100 militants entered IOK and 10 got killed, but 90 made it...


----------



## karan.1970

Oscar said:


> That fact that IA commanders are denying this puts the onus on the Indian Media for resorting to yellow journalism in an effort to push ratings.



You are stating the obvious. Indian media can run global classes in yellow journalism.. Might not be a bad idea.. Will help the economy somewhat


----------



## Hulk

Is it just conincidence that with NS comes increasing agression? Can someone from Pakistan throw some light please.


----------



## Dillinger

Oscar said:


> That fact that IA commanders are denying this puts the onus on the Indian Media for resorting to yellow journalism in an effort to push ratings.



As I had told Secur wait for Arnab Gowami to get a hold of this. We need to wait, let the operation be concluded and the AO sanitized. ONLY THEN can we look into the enemy KIAs recovered and establish their identities and parent organisations. Considering that the original reports even got the name of the "ghost village" wrong I do not have any great expectations from them.


----------



## karan.1970

datalibdaz said:


> 12 militants killed till now...wonder how many would have got through...a wild guess...if 100 militants entered IOK and 10 got killed, but 90 made it...



Hazaaron Khwayishen aisi ki har khwayish pe dum nikle 

Your freedom fighters have been cornered and are getting picked off one at a time in a turkey shoot..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz4996

India_rocks said:


> On one side NS talks about friendship with India and in reality this happens..
> 
> when will Pakistan stop cross border terrorism?


the day we liberate Kashmir.it does not matter even if have to cleanse 700000+ Occupying indian forces


----------



## Assault Rifle

datalibdaz said:


> 12 militants killed till now...wonder how many would have got through...a wild guess...if 100 militants entered IOK and 10 got killed, but 90 made it...



Only 30-40 entered of which 20-25 have been killed the remaining militants have been trapped in a 700m*400m area.


----------



## American Pakistani

He can b@rk as much as he wants.












No one gives a damn bone.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## India_rocks

khanz4996 said:


> the day we liberate Kashmir.it does not matter even if have to cleanse 700000+ Occupying indian forces



Yaara toh mard ki tarah lado chuuhon ki tarah kyu aa rahe ho?


----------



## SQ8

Dillinger said:


> As I had told Secur wait for Arnab Gowami to get a hold of this. We need to wait, let the operation be concluded and the AO sanitized. ONLY THEN can we look into the enemy KIAs recovered and establish their identities and parent organisations. Considering that the original reports even got the name of the "ghost village" wrong I do not have any great expectations from them.



The weird and rather odd spectre to this whole story is that there is absolute silence on the Pakistani front other than the diplomats in India. Unlike the LOC incident where both sides were blowing hard on the jingoism horn; here it's only the Indian side while in Pakistan the only thing negative against India being reported on the mainstream headlines is Pranab Mukherjee's statements. The ISPR is eerie silent other than denying that it has anything to do with this. Everyone seems to be focused on the Taliban peace talks and possible operation if those fail. More so, the Corps Commanders conference did not seem to have this issue on the table. 

So *(IF)* unless this is an entirely brigade level(or even regimental) operation, it seems that the PA's only contribution is turning a blind eye to whosoever is walking through. I highly doubt that any element of PA including SF is involved and these are essentially well trained LeT fighters who've had the whole year to prepare. Whether they've had assistance or not is as you pointed out at this time..conjecture.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanz4996

India_rocks said:


> Yaara toh mard ki tarah lado chuuhon ki tarah kyu aa rahe ho?


Lol kyoun ghusa kar rahay ho. Tum tou chuhoun ki tarah anay par itna rotay ho tou sahi jab ayain tou tum log tou mar jao gay.gay hind



Sarjen said:


> Ha Ha Ha HAAAA I thought Pakistan is a state of terror harbor, never knew its a state of day dreamers


lol terror harbours can become terror unleashers. And who are we harbouring them for???? EXCLUSIVELY FOR India


----------



## Tshering22

BTW if anyone noticed. Apparently, they're penetrating down south as well. There's another thread in which TN state police and Andhra special units hunted down some terrorists from a new outfit called Al Umar. Looks like people are not safe anywhere now and the only way to escape from this problem is to take it head on and crush it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karan.1970

Oscar said:


> The weird and rather odd spectre to this whole story is that there is absolute silence on the Pakistani front other than the diplomats in India. Unlike the LOC incident where both sides were blowing hard on the jingoism horn; here it's only the Indian side while in Pakistan the only thing negative against India being reported on the mainstream headlines is Pranab Mukherjee's statements. The ISPR is eerie silent other than denying that it has anything to do with this. Everyone seems to be focused on the Taliban peace talks and possible operation if those fail. More so, the Corps Commanders conference did not seem to have this issue on the table.
> 
> So *(IF)* unless this is an entirely brigade level(or even regimental) operation, it seems that the PA's only contribution is turning a blind eye to whosoever is walking through. I highly doubt that any element of PA including SF is involved and these are essentially well trained LeT fighters who've had the whole year to prepare. Whether they've had assistance or not is as you pointed out at this time..conjecture.



How many times Kargil was talked about by ISPR between Jan and July of 1999, except denials of PA's involvement. So that does not fit well as a parameter to determine whether PA has a role in this or not. 

But all we can do is wait for IA to release a formal update.. Or I could just make a Army Canteen run and fish for rumors


----------



## Sashan

Tshering22 said:


> BTW if anyone noticed. Apparently, they're penetrating down south as well. There's another thread in which TN state police and Andhra special units hunted down some terrorists from a *new outfit called Al Umar*. Looks like people are not safe anywhere now and the only way to escape from this problem is to take it head on and crush it.



Mate - Al Umma was active in Coimbatore, TN in 1990s - They were neutralized after the public opinion turned against these terrorists due to crimes like bombing Advani's meeting and causing deaths, stabbing a newly married traffic policeman who was just doing his job. I am seeing the news about Al-Umma after a long time but saw that they were responsible for killing some BJP leaders in TN as well.

P.S - one of the elite members here became a right wing Hindutva supporter after being affected by these incidents as he is from that place(I would not say who but will not take much of a guessing - had a conversation with him in this forum few months back)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dillinger

@Oscar Your thread merging erased my last post. 

Okay here we go again. 






The above picture represents the AO- 

Legend- 

1) Black mark- the nullah, probable route of ingress for the infiltrators.

2) Crimson mark- the "abandoned village" situated in a clearing which is surrounded on all for sides by foliage starting roughly 200 meters from the center of the clearing. 

The LOC is clearly visible.

The scope of the current operation entails two broad objectives. First, to contain the infiltrators in the clearing and the abandoned buildings. Secondly, to flood the surrounding foliage with boots to dominate the area in order to ensure that smaller groups cannot execute a break out. The reason that the infiltrators have been corned in that area is because the IA was able to act in a timely manner and with adequate speed. The infiltrators did no ingress to hunker down in an abandoned village. They were using it as a way point and a place for rest due to the virtue of it providing built up shelter sans any habitation on our side of the LOC, normally the infiltrators would have proceeded from this area deeper into the hinterland to either lie dormant or to attack designated targets.* Before they could commence on said further ingress they were cut off by the IA.* The time and scale of the operation is dictated by the nature of the terrain prevalent in the AO. With plenty of crevices and natural cover (which can be exploited to provide defilade) it behooves us to take our time and cordon off the area from the three sides (broadly speaking) from which we can operate. A further challenge is imposed by the fact that AO lies only 150 or so meters across the LOC and thus PA regulars on the other side may get tempted to exploit the dynamic nature of such exchanges of fire to inflict casualties upon our jawaan in a manner which shall be extremely difficult for us to trace back to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SQ8

karan.1970 said:


> How many times Kargil was talked about by ISPR between Jan and July of 1999, except denials of PA's involvement. *So that does not fit well as a parameter to determine whether PA has a role in this or not. *
> 
> But all we can do is wait for IA to release a formal update.. Or I could just make a Army Canteen run and fish for rumors



It does, at the end the eventual statement has to be from the IA and not the Canteen walla.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karan.1970

Oscar said:


> It does, at the end the eventual statement has to be from the IA and not the Canteen walla.



Err.. The people in the Canteen I was talking to are also IA ... 

though not official spokesmen....

However, the point here was that a simple silence (except denial of involvement) by ISPR here does not imply non involvement of PA since the same pattern of denial was visible during Kargil and we all know how true those denials were.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SQ8

karan.1970 said:


> Err.. The people in the Canteen I was talking to are also IA ...
> 
> though not official spokesmen....
> 
> However, the point here was that a simple silence (except denial of involvement) by ISPR here does not imply non involvement of PA since the same pattern of denial was visible during Kargil and we all know how true those denials were.



Yet, this is admitted to be not even close to the scale of Kargil and hence it is all speculation other than that there are armed intruders from across the LOC belonging to X organization supposedly holed up in an abandoned village. And that is it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## karan.1970

Oscar said:


> Yet, this is admitted to be not even close to the scale of Kargil


Which is true it seems..



Oscar said:


> and hence it is all speculation other than that there are armed intruders from across the LOC belonging to X organization supposedly holed up in an abandoned village. And that is it.


Scale has nothing to do with whether its speculation or not.. It may not be of the scale of Kargil, but just that fact does not remove the possibility of Pak Army 's involvement just like ISPR's silence on the subject does not. 

But yes, an official release by IA will be the final word (atleast for Indians)


----------



## RazPaK

karan.1970 said:


> Which is true it seems..
> 
> 
> Scale has nothing to do with whether its speculation or not.. It may not be of the scale of Kargil, but just that fact does not remove the possibility of Pak Army 's involvement just like ISPR's silence on the subject does not.
> 
> But yes, an official release by IA will be the final word (atleast for Indians)



Listen Bharti. The burden of proof is upon your forces. Whether your media is immature or starving for war does not concern us. You are saying that Pakistani regulars have terrorized your men. Well, if this is the case, provide some kind of proof. Anything...

Please bring it to the UN.


The fact that you have nothing, only proves that Pakistanis view Indians in a light manner. After all, your media and soldiers see only hallucinogens. Your forces only see a phantom Pakistani, where ever there is need to stir trouble. The word 'Pakistan' is an easy scapegoat to use for your incompetence. You are worthless people, with a pathetic score to settle. We will soon conquer you again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karan.1970

RazPaK said:


> Listen Bharti. The burden of proof is upon your forces. Whether your media is immature or starving for war does not concern us. You are saying that Pakistani regulars have terrorized your men. Well, if this is the case, provide some kind of proof. Anything...
> 
> *Please bring it to the UN.*



No.. We will just shoot their sorry a$$es (irrespective of the organization they belong to) and bury them in unmarked graves..



RazPaK said:


> The fact that you have nothing, only proves that Pakistanis view Indians in a light manner. After all, your media and soldiers see only hallucinogens. Your forces only see a phantom Pakistani, where ever there is need to stir trouble. *The word 'Pakistan' is an easy scapegoat to use *


Ever thought of why ?



RazPaK said:


> You are worthless people, with a pathetic score to settle. We will soon conquer you again.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## RazPaK

karan.1970 said:


> No.. We will just shoot their sorry a$$es (irrespective of the organization they belong to) and bury them in unmarked graves..
> 
> 
> Ever thought of why ?



Instead of answering my queries, you have decided to hide in jingoism. It only makes me laugh. I have seen many before you, and I am absolutely sure in my response that I will see many after you.


----------



## karan.1970

RazPaK said:


> Instead of answering my queries, you have decided to hide in jingoism. It only makes me laugh. I have seen many before you, and I am absolutely sure in my response that I will see many after you.



what questions? Was there a question in your post.. I seem to have missed it. I just saw some random jingoistic statements about conquering India etc and the standard Pakistani whine about being used as a scrape goat. Please point out the question that seems to have been lost under the drivel and I will try and answer it


----------



## RazPaK

karan.1970 said:


> what questions? Was there a question in your post.. I seem to have missed it. I just saw some random jingoistic statements about conquering India etc and the standard Pakistani whine about being used as a scrape goat. Please point out the question that seems to have been lost under the drivel and I will try and answer it



Your tendency to troll has far outweighed your usefulness to this forum.

If Pakistan regulars did in fact launch attacks, then please provide the proof.

My question to you is: Can you provide the proof that Pakistani Army was involved with this specific attack?

What proof do you have?

Present your proof and formulate an argument, otherwise you have nothing.


----------



## karan.1970

RazPaK said:


> Your tendency to troll has far outweighed your usefulness to this forum.
> 
> If Pakistan regulars did in fact launch attacks, then please provide the proof.
> 
> My question to you is: Can you provide the proof that Pakistani Army was involved with this specific attack?
> 
> What proof do you have?
> 
> Present your proof and formulate an argument, otherwise you have nothing.



There is an attack on Indian forces from the Pakistani side of LOC. That's proof enough. Pakistan is responsible for their side of LOC and is liable for any attack coming from that side on India forces, either by complicity or incompetence (the standard Choice Pakistani spin doctors have to make so regularly these days)..

Aren't you the ones who continuously whine about NATO not doing enough in preventing insurgent attacks on Pakistani forces from across the Durand Line? The same principle of accountability applies here

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Dillinger

@Armstrong

This post should clear up how the irregulars at least operate and how we counter them- 

http://www.defence.pk/forums/kashmi...age-along-loc-say-sources-27.html#post4842408

The above post of mine details the current Keran sector op. Didn't have the time to detail the Fateh Gali op (7 fidayeen neutralized) along side the ongoing action in Keran.


----------



## Spring Onion

GR!FF!N said:


> @Spring Onion
> 
> start the body count..I'll mention you each report that will publish the body count..



Counting the invisible imaginary birds. Well its not mahabaharat story my dear.

You can have a goody goody feeling by counting the non existing bodies .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Spring Onion said:


> *Counting the invisible imaginary birds.* Well its not mahabaharat story my dear.
> 
> You can have a goody goody feeling by counting the non existing bodies .



Yes... It would be invisible for those who close their eyes.........


----------



## karan.1970

NDTV exclusive: First images of terrorists killed at LoC in Keran | NDTV.com

*The thread I created for this has been deleted. Am assuming that is to ensure multiple threads are not created for the same news. Hence posting here...*

Keran, Jammu and Kashmir: As the Army conducts its final mopping-up operations in Jammu and Kashmir's Keran sector, NDTV has accessed exclusive pictures of terrorists killed in what has been one of the longest anti-infiltration operations in the state. (See pics)

The dramatic images show seven terrorists who were killed in the last four days while trying to sneak into Indian territory right at the Line of Control (LoC). But these men were killed in foiled infiltration attempts in Keran, at least 25 kilometres away from the sector's Shala-Batu area where the Army has been engaged in a larger ongoing encounter - it is in its 14th day - with a group of nearly 30-40 terrorists who were trying cross over from Pakistan. Sources in the Army say that the seven killed could be part of the larger group.

While one was shot just as he was trying to cross through the barbed wire fencing at the Keran_terrorist_killed_ravine_pics_295x200.jpgthe other, in the fresh images, is seen lying dead on the other side of the fence. Yet another image suggests that one of the terrorists was either shot while falling down into a ravine or was killed by security forces and his body tumbled down.

Earlier, NDTV spoke exclusively to one of the soldiers who was engaged in the massive Keran encounter. He said that he saw 35 to 40 infiltrators as he took a bullet in the abdomen. Six soldiers are in the intensive care unit of the Army Hospital; three of them are said to be critical. While all of them want to be back on the frontline, their injuries are so severe they may not be able to do so and may be restricted to desk jobs.

The Army has finished six massive search operations in an area of 3 km along the LoC. A huge cache of rocket launchers, AK 47s, pistols and under-barrel grenade launchers have been recovered. Sources have told NDTV that the sophistication of weapons and involvement of elements from different terror outfits or tanzeems indicate that the Pakistan Army may have backed the infiltration bid.

Though Pakistan has denied any role in the infiltration bid, the Indian Army has said the Pakistan's Border Action Team may have been involved.

There have been over 120 ceasefire violations this year - highest in eight years - along the Line of Control. The number of infiltration attempts from across the border has also doubled compared to last year.


[video]http://www.ndtv.com/video/player/news/ndtv-exclusive-first-images-of-terrorists-killed-in-keran-in-j-k/293519[/video]

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## illusion8

A huge cache of arms and war-like stores were recovered by the Army, which is battling holed up terrorists in the Keran sector along the LoC in Kashmir for the 14th day on Monday.

&#8220;We conducted search operations in the sector and recovered war-like stores of arms and ammunitions,&#8221; Officiating Brigadier General Staff (BGS) Col Sanjay Mitra told reporters in Srinagar.

He said the recoveries include seven AK-47 rifles, four pistols, one sniper refle, 20 UBGL grenades, two radio-sets and other war-like stores. Some medicines and food items were also recovered, he said.

Army had on Sunday recovered three AK rifles, 10 pistols, five radio-sets and other items after the search operations in the sector, Col Mitra said.

An External Affairs Ministry spokesperson said further necessary action, as appropriate, will be taken if required based on the assessment of the current operations against the terrorists who infiltrated from across the Line of Control.

He also said if at the outcome of the efforts by the Army, there was a requirement for India &#8220;to take this further ahead, we will do so&#8221; after making an assessment.

Keran day 14: Army seizes huge cache of arms | Niti Central


----------



## illusion8

karan.1970 said:


> [video]http://www.ndtv.com/video/player/news/ndtv-exclusive-first-images-of-terrorists-killed-in-keran-in-j-k/293519[/video]



That's a pathetic fence - no wonder these rats keep crossing. Wish we can take some lessons from Israel on building a fence.


----------



## farhan_9909

is this the gun captured from the militants?ak-74u?







doesnt it look similar to the one in my hands.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloud_9



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karan.1970

Letter found on infiltrator nails Pakistan hand in Keran stand-off - India - DNA

A letter seized from a slain infiltrator in the Keran sector has exposed Pakistan&#8217;s involvement in the current stand-off on the Line of Control (LoC).

The letter was written by *Havaldar Mohommad Yousuf Chaudhary of 645 MD (Mujhaideen) regiment of Pakistan to his &#8220;brother Inayat&#8221; *seeking help for his associate Farid Malik.

&#8220;Hope you are in good mood. I have come to know that your letter has reached. I am sending this letter through Farid Malik. Please do whatever you could to help him out,&#8221; reads the translation of the letter written in Urdu.

It was seized during one of the operations in the general area of Keran. Army officials say the *645 Mujahideen regiment of Pakistan is notorious for training and aiding militants in Jammu and Kashmir.*

&#8220;The letter clearly indicates that the Pakistan army is abetting and supporting the infiltrators. This proves Pakistan&#8217;s involvement beyond doubt. We are trying to verify whether the slain infiltrator from whom the letter was recovered was Chaudhary,&#8221; an army officer said.

The letter was shwon th the media two days after Pakistan&#8217;s high commissioner to India Salman Bashir denied his country&#8217;s role in the infiltration in Keran sector of north Kashmir&#8217;s Kupwara district.

*The army has also recovered a Pakistani official identity card from another infiltrator. The identity cards are issued by the Pakistani government to all its citizens*.

If this was not enough, the arms, ammunitions, food items and medicines seized have exposed the Pakistan&#8217;s hand in the infiltration. For the first time, the Indian army has also seized AK 98 sub machine guns from the infiltrators. The portable gun is considered very lethal and it can be easily concealed. Besides, a sophisticated Tommy gun was also seized from the infiltrators.

Besides, the army has found bullet proof vests on the bodies of the militants. &#8220;The bullet proof vests can easily be donned under the shirt. This is something which is quite surprising and worrying,&#8221; said an army officer.

*The seizures also included fruits, medicines, dry fruits, pickles and cigarettes which had clear Pakistani markings. &#8220;They had been manufactured in Pakistan. It also shows that the infiltrators were here for a long haul,&#8221; an officer said.*

Col Sanjay Mitra, Officiating Brigadier General Staff of 15 Corps, said they have seized seven more AK rifles, four pistols, 20 UBGL grenades and two radio sets. &#8220;It is in addition to the six AK 47 rifles, 10 pistols and five radios sets which as displayed on Sunday,&#8221; he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

^^^

645 Mujahideen regiment??? You guys sure know to make things up. We don't have even single unit by this name and you have made 645 units out of it.


----------



## Zarvan

karan.1970 said:


> Letter found on infiltrator nails Pakistan hand in Keran stand-off - India - DNA
> 
> A letter seized from a slain infiltrator in the Keran sector has exposed Pakistans involvement in the current stand-off on the Line of Control (LoC).
> 
> The letter was written by *Havaldar Mohommad Yousuf Chaudhary of 645 MD (Mujhaideen) regiment of Pakistan to his brother Inayat *seeking help for his associate Farid Malik.
> 
> Hope you are in good mood. I have come to know that your letter has reached. I am sending this letter through Farid Malik. Please do whatever you could to help him out, reads the translation of the letter written in Urdu.
> 
> It was seized during one of the operations in the general area of Keran. Army officials say the *645 Mujahideen regiment of Pakistan is notorious for training and aiding militants in Jammu and Kashmir.*
> 
> The letter clearly indicates that the Pakistan army is abetting and supporting the infiltrators. This proves Pakistans involvement beyond doubt. We are trying to verify whether the slain infiltrator from whom the letter was recovered was Chaudhary, an army officer said.
> 
> The letter was shwon th the media two days after Pakistans high commissioner to India Salman Bashir denied his countrys role in the infiltration in Keran sector of north Kashmirs Kupwara district.
> 
> *The army has also recovered a Pakistani official identity card from another infiltrator. The identity cards are issued by the Pakistani government to all its citizens*.
> 
> If this was not enough, the arms, ammunitions, food items and medicines seized have exposed the Pakistans hand in the infiltration. For the first time, the Indian army has also seized AK 98 sub machine guns from the infiltrators. The portable gun is considered very lethal and it can be easily concealed. Besides, a sophisticated Tommy gun was also seized from the infiltrators.
> 
> Besides, the army has found bullet proof vests on the bodies of the militants. The bullet proof vests can easily be donned under the shirt. This is something which is quite surprising and worrying, said an army officer.
> 
> *The seizures also included fruits, medicines, dry fruits, pickles and cigarettes which had clear Pakistani markings. They had been manufactured in Pakistan. It also shows that the infiltrators were here for a long haul, an officer said.*
> 
> Col Sanjay Mitra, Officiating Brigadier General Staff of 15 Corps, said they have seized seven more AK rifles, four pistols, 20 UBGL grenades and two radio sets. It is in addition to the six AK 47 rifles, 10 pistols and five radios sets which as displayed on Sunday, he said.


Militants were carrying identity cards and dry fruits with marking from Pakistan Mr Please do one thing that is use brain


----------

